# Il coraggio di tradire, la viltà di rimanere



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

*Il coraggio di tradire, la viltà di rimanere*

diciamo che spesso la questione è stata messa in questi termini.
mentre altrettanto spesso è valso il contrario: vigliacco chi tradisce e coraggioso chi riesce a"perdonare".
forza d'animo a resistere alla tentazione, forza nel vivere le proprie emozioni.....debolezza a cedere.
ma è un po' tutto e il suo contrario?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Diciamo che emotivamente per come lo sento io, il coraggio si lega fatalmente al concetto di paura, rischio, pericolo per la propria incolumità sia materiale che spirituale.

Io posso aver un gran coraggio a carezzare un cane per strada, se io ho terrore dei cani, mentre un'altra persona lo può fare con assoluta naturalezza, senza avere alcun coraggio.

Se carezzo un cane perchè ne sono attratto, e sono terrorizzato dai cani, in quel caso ho un gran coraggio, ma non vuol dire che chi carezza un cane è coraggioso, lo sono io in quel frangente.

QUindi il problema forse è più a monte, e non tanto sul "tradire" o sul "lasciare"

ma su quelle cose che per ciascun individuo singolarmente rappresentano una sfida, una paura, un rischio o pericolo per la propria incolumità materiale o spirituale.

e in ogni persona queste corde sensibili sono posizionate diversamente, ed in continuo spostamento probabilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

La questione è un'angolazione della zona confort.
Certamente anche per fare una rapina è necessario del coraggio che non ho. Anche per prostituirsi ci vuole coraggio. Intendo proprio per il rischio per l'incolumità fisica, anche qualora non si viva il sesso con sconosciuti un attentato alla propria incolumità in sé.
E vale per molte altre cose che vanno dall'ottovolante al parapendio alla traversata in solitario.
Il punto per me è se il coraggio sia in sé un valore.


----------



## Tessa (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che emotivamente per come lo sento io, il coraggio si lega fatalmente al concetto di paura, rischio, pericolo per la propria incolumità sia materiale che spirituale.
> 
> Io posso aver un gran coraggio a carezzare un cane per strada, se io ho terrore dei cani, mentre un'altra persona lo può fare con assoluta naturalezza, senza avere alcun coraggio.
> 
> ...


Hai centrato il punto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*SISi*

Qui si confonde l'incoscienza con il coraggio secondo me...!


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che emotivamente per come lo sento io, il coraggio si lega fatalmente al concetto di paura, rischio, pericolo per la propria incolumità sia materiale che spirituale.
> 
> Io posso aver un gran coraggio a carezzare un cane per strada, se io ho terrore dei cani, mentre un'altra persona lo può fare con assoluta naturalezza, senza avere alcun coraggio.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con Skorpio (ancora una volta...ultimamente capita un pò troppo spesso!). 
Azzarderei solo a togliere il 'probabilmente' nella frase evidenziata: non è necessario.

Il punto non è solo nella differenze caratteriali tra ognuno di noi, ma anche nelle circostanze e nel momento specifico in cui ci si trova a scegliere.

Ergo, non esistono i concetti di 'coraggio' e 'paura' legati a una determinata scelta, senza che siano valutati tutti gli aspetti collaterali.


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui si confonde l'incoscienza con il coraggio secondo me...!


La mia posizione è identica. Il coraggio è ben altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> diciamo che spesso la questione è stata messa in questi termini.
> mentre altrettanto spesso è valso il contrario: vigliacco chi tradisce e coraggioso chi riesce a"perdonare".j
> forza d'animo a resistere alla tentazione, forza nel vivere le proprie emozioni.....debolezza a cedere.
> ma è un po' tutto e il suo contrario?


Secondo me il coraggio non ci azzecca nulla, ne nel tradire, ne nell'evitare, ne nel perdono, ne nel restare


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione è un'angolazione della zona confort.
> Certamente anche per fare una rapina è necessario del coraggio che non ho. Anche per prostituirsi ci vuole coraggio. Intendo proprio per il rischio per l'incolumità fisica, anche qualora non si viva il sesso con sconosciuti un attentato alla propria incolumità in sé.
> E vale per molte altre cose che vanno dall'ottovolante al parapendio alla traversata in solitario.
> Il punto per me è se il coraggio sia in sé un valore.


Non lo so se è un valore Brunetta... dipende dal valore che uno dà ai propri limiti o confini che dir si voglia...
Fisici e emotivi
Dipende.. perché il coraggio per come lo sento io sta proprio lì, nell'aggredirli, nello spostarli...
E bisogna vedere il peso che questi confini hanno dentro di noi, quanto sono radicati, quanto sono parte stessa di noi

Prendo se mi consenti a prestito un tuo interessante post, nel quale ci confidavi tutti i turbamenti nell'accettare concretamente la corte di un tuo amico sposato... 

E' chiaro che si tratta di un varcare i limiti per te, giustamente... è chiaro che per te ci vuole coraggio.. 

Ma sai benissimo sulla tua pelle, che per molte donne andare a letto con uno sposato non è nulla più di un piacevole e stuzzicante sollazzo

lì non c'è alcun coraggio...

Il coraggio non sta nel fare o non fare quella data cosa, sia essa carezzare un cane o scopare con uno sposato, o restare col compagno, o lasciarlo, o buttarsi col parapendio, o altra azione...

Perché ciascuna azione in ciascuno di noi rientra o fuoriesce da quelli che sono i nostri limiti, che abbiamo tutti
ai quali teniamo tutti

Il coraggio sta nel cercare di aggredirli, di spostarli... ovviamente se ne vale la pena
o se il gioco vale la candela, per dirla facile

vale la candela per ciascuno di noi
individualmente

e va anche detto che non bisogna essere coraggiosi per esser comunque belle persone, stimate, rispettate, onorate, apprezzate

perché la confusione sta anche nello scambiare la mancanza di coraggio come un'onta, una umiliazione

mentre è semplicemente scegliere di restare dentro i propri confini..

perché evidentemente andare oltre, in quello specifico caso, sembra non valerne la pena


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Non è necessario alcun coraggio per tradire. Fine.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è necessario alcun coraggio per tradire. Fine.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.  E tu mi hai frainteso non so nemmeno come.


----------



## Tessa (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so se è un valore Brunetta... dipende dal valore che uno dà ai propri limiti o confini che dir si voglia...
> Fisici e emotivi
> Dipende.. perché il coraggio per come lo sento io sta proprio lì, nell'aggredirli, nello spostarli...
> E bisogna vedere il peso che questi confini hanno dentro di noi, quanto sono radicati, quanto sono parte stessa di noi
> ...


E ti riquoto.


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è necessario alcun coraggio per tradire. Fine.





Heathcliff ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.  E tu mi hai frainteso non so nemmeno come.


Ma come non ci vuole coraggio?
Per vincere delle paure ci vuole coraggio. Per tradire devo andare oltre la paura di un'infinità di cose.


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Uscire di casa per vedersi con l'amante, in qualche modo è un atto di coraggio: si mettono in conto grandi rischi, si valuta che il gioco vale la candela e coraggiosamente si agisce.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma come non ci vuole coraggio?
> Per vincere delle paure ci vuole coraggio. Per tradire devo andare oltre la paura di un'infinità di cose.


No. Per tradire ci vuole altro.  Non andiamo a scomodare il coraggio.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Uscire di casa per vedersi con l'amante, in qualche modo è un atto di coraggio: si mettono in conto grandi rischi, si valuta che il gioco vale la candela e coraggiosamente si agisce.


a parte il fatto che e' codardia, tutto l opposto del coraggio....
tradimento=coraggio e' la prima volta che la sento in tanti anni qui


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che e' codardia, tutto l opposto del coraggio....
> tradimento=coraggio e' la prima volta che la sento in tanti anni qui


ciao piccolina


----------



## Tessa (6 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che e' codardia, tutto l opposto del coraggio....
> tradimento=coraggio e' la prima volta che la sento in tanti anni qui


Ciao bentornata anche a te!


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao bentornata anche a te!





Minerva ha detto:


> ciao piccolina


ciao a voi! 
passo spesso ma quando leggo queste mostruosita mi devo fermare


----------



## Tessa (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Uscire di casa per vedersi con l'amante, in qualche modo è un atto di coraggio: si mettono in conto grandi rischi, si valuta che il gioco vale la candela e coraggiosamente si agisce.


Non esiste far passare per coraggioso un atto vile.
E te lo dico perché ho tradito in passato e certo non mi reputavo coraggiosa per aver superato la paura di esser sgamata.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui si confonde l'incoscienza con il coraggio secondo me...!


:up:


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che e' codardia, tutto l opposto del coraggio....
> tradimento=coraggio e' la prima volta che la sento in tanti anni qui


Caciottina, tu scrivi un'uguaglianza ben precisa.
Io dico un'altra cosa: per tradire si deve agire con coraggio. Si devono mettere da parte alcune paure e andare fino in fondo.

Io quel coraggio non me lo ritrovo neanche adesso, da tradito ferito quale sono.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Caciottina, tu scrivi un'uguaglianza ben precisa.
> Io dico un'altra cosa: per tradire si deve agire con coraggio. Si devono mettere da parte alcune paure e andare fino in fondo.
> 
> Io quel coraggio non me lo ritrovo neanche adesso, da tradito ferito quale sono.


ma no. ad es sarei molto piu d accordo con oscuro. tu confondi coraggio con incoscienza.
basta anche solo quella per agire fino in fondo. 
e non solo nel tradimento, un po in tutto sai...


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Caciottina, tu scrivi un'uguaglianza ben precisa.
> Io dico un'altra cosa: per tradire si deve agire con coraggio. Si devono mettere da parte alcune paure e andare fino in fondo.
> 
> Io quel coraggio non me lo ritrovo neanche adesso, da tradito ferito quale sono.


Non sono d'accordo... quando si commette un'azione spregevole nei confronti di altri, non parlerei mai di coraggio, ma di incoscienza. Sono cose diverse... per dire, il fondamentalista che si fa saltare per ammazzare gente innocente non è coraggioso, è incosciente.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



caciottina ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che e' codardia, tutto l opposto del coraggio....
> tradimento=coraggio e' la prima volta che la sento in tanti anni qui


Non è il tradire..
Non è il carezzare il cane..
Non è il lasciare il proprio compagno/a..
Non è andare in ottovolante..

E' tutto e nulla di tutto quanto per una singola persona rappresenta un limite

Un limite fisico, emotivo, culturale, sociale, ideale, di principio


So benissimo che c'è chi tradisce fischiettando e andando a farsi delle risate con gli amici prima e dopo, al bar

O con le amiche prima e dopo

il coraggio sta proprio lì, dove invece in ciascuno di noi c'è un limite

dove dopo ci si interroga e prima si suda freddo

Se il mio limite per star tranquillo con davanti un cane è di 2 metri, e ho una voglia matta di accarezzarlo, ogni centimetro in meno sarà soltanto "coraggio"..

e lo voglio accarezzare quel cane.... perché penso che godrò nel vederlo abbandonarsi a me tra le carezze, e mi scodinzolerà felice...

e lo voglio, e lo desidero...


ma il mio limite è 2 metri

Non rischio alcun morso da lui, che mai nessuno ha morso

ma il mio limite è sempre di 2 metri


ogni centimetro che mi avvicino è coraggio.. è spostare i miei limiti


e carezzarlo e godere delle sue feste, e star bene, è la motivazione forte, il piacere che sento proverei enorme e libero, che mi spinge a affrontare i miei limiti


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è il tradire..
> Non è il carezzare il cane..
> Non è il lasciare il proprio compagno/a..
> Non è andare in ottovolante..
> ...


no. se carezzi un cane di cui hai paura certo non ne paga le spese il tuo gatto, ma va dai...
non ha en capo ne coda il tuo discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Il fatto è che attribuiamo al coraggio un valore, anch'io lo faccio, perciò cerchiamo altri termini.
Allora  anche per fare cose aberranti ci vuole coraggio. Ma non è necessario farle per mettersi alla prova per  superare quei  limiti.
Fatti non foste per viver come bruti ma per seguir virtute e conoscenza. Non per seguire il proprio egoismo eh.


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... quando si commette un'azione spregevole nei confronti di altri, non parlerei mai di coraggio, ma di incoscienza. Sono cose diverse... per dire, il fondamentalista che si fa saltare per ammazzare gente innocente non è coraggioso, è incosciente.


Al limite il fondamentalista è un pazzo...e comunque nella folle azione utilizza il suo coraggio. 

Nessuno discute sulla qualità dell'azione (ammazzare innocenti o mettere le corna al partner)...ci mancherebbe. Io dico solo che bisogna andare oltre alcune paure e per farlo si usa coraggio. Non incoscienza. 

Nell'incoscienza non metto in conto le reazioni che posso scatenare. Qui parliamo da adulti e sappiamo benissimo cosa stiamo combinando quando scegliamo di flirtare con una sconosciuta, parlare con l'ex, andare a letto con l'amante.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... quando si commette* un'azione spregevole* nei confronti di altri, non parlerei mai di coraggio, ma di incoscienza. Sono cose diverse... per dire, il fondamentalista che si fa saltare per ammazzare gente innocente non è coraggioso, è incosciente.


ma per molti non lo è affatto


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Al limite il fondamentalista è un pazzo...e comunque nella folle azione utilizza il suo coraggio.
> 
> Nessuno discute sulla qualità dell'azione (ammazzare innocenti o mettere le corna al partner)...ci mancherebbe. Io dico solo che bisogna andare oltre alcune paure e per farlo si usa coraggio. Non incoscienza.
> 
> Nell'incoscienza non metto in conto le reazioni che posso scatenare. Qui parliamo da adulti e sappiamo benissimo cosa stiamo combinando quando scegliamo di flirtare con una sconosciuta, parlare con l'ex, andare a letto con l'amante.


il contesto e' il tradimento. e' chiaro che parliamo di altro si usa il coraggio.
ma se tu metti in conto i rischi e i danni, le sofferenze che provocheresti, tutto quello che perderesti etc etc di certo, se presegui, mica sei coraggioso, sei un po uno scemo vigliacco.....e questo perche? perche il contesto e' il TRADIMENTO, non il cane che ti sta a due metri


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Al limite il fondamentalista è un pazzo...e comunque nella folle azione utilizza il suo coraggio.
> 
> Nessuno discute sulla qualità dell'azione (ammazzare innocenti o mettere le corna al partner)...ci mancherebbe. Io dico solo che bisogna andare oltre alcune paure e per farlo si usa coraggio. Non incoscienza.
> 
> *Nell'incoscienza non metto in conto le reazioni che posso scatenare. Qui parliamo da adulti e sappiamo benissimo cosa stiamo combinando quando scegliamo di flirtare con una sconosciuta, parlare con l'ex, andare a letto con l'amante.*


non ne sono molto convinta, sai?  secondo me il più delle volte o si rimuove, o si scaccia il pensiero, o si vive come in una bolla parallela che nulla intacca nella vita di coppia, o si è semplicemente allegramente inconsapevoli.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che attribuiamo al coraggio un valore, anch'io lo faccio, perciò cerchiamo altri termini.
> Allora  anche per fare cose aberranti ci vuole coraggio. Ma non è necessario farle per mettersi alla prova per  superare quei  limiti.
> Fatti non foste per viver come bruti ma per seguir virtute e conoscenza. Non per seguire il proprio egoismo eh.


Se ne vale la pena.. Bruni
E lo specifico, dopo averlo già scritto

Se ne vale la pena individualmente per ciascuno di noi, e questo lo valutiamo solo noi stessi


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ne sono molto convinta, sai?  secondo me il più delle volte o si rimuove, o si scaccia il pensiero, o* si vive come in una bolla parallela c*he nulla intacca nella vita di coppia, o si è semplicemente allegramente inconsapevoli.


credo che sia anche così e poi vale sempre il fatto che fino a che non si sa non accade


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ne sono molto convinta, sai?  secondo me il più delle volte o si rimuove, o si scaccia il pensiero, o si vive come in una bolla parallela che nulla intacca nella vita di coppia, o si è semplicemente allegramente inconsapevoli.


Posso anche credere sia così...in certi casi. Ma leggo di relazioni clandestine durate mesi o addirittura anni. Porca miseria, in tutto questo tempo non si riesce a ragionare lucidamente per un istante? 
O tradire è tutto infatuazioni stile primo amore  e sesso talmente supersonico da far perdere il senno?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ne vale la pena.. Bruni
> E lo specifico, dopo averlo già scritto
> 
> Se ne vale la pena individualmente per ciascuno di noi, e questo lo valutiamo solo noi stessi


Individualmente è una colossale cazzata. Perdonami, ma quando ce vo ce vo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che e' codardia, tutto l opposto del coraggio....
> tradimento=coraggio e' la prima volta che la sento in tanti anni qui


ciao caciò!!! come stai? Bentornata.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Posso anche credere sia così...in certi casi. Ma leggo di relazioni clandestine durate mesi o addirittura anni. Porca miseria, in tutto questo tempo non si riesce a ragionare lucidamente per un istante?
> O tradire è tutto infatuazioni stile primo amore  e sesso talmente supersonico da far perdere il senno?



mmh no, almeno non credo. Credo che entri nel meccanismo e ti diventa normale. E' normale salutare tua moglie al mattino e appena uscito scrivere all'amante (per dire). Diventa prassi. solo quando si viene scoperti e il gioco si rompe ci si rende conto. 

sempre perchè mi rifiuto di credere che consapevolmente e coscientemente si possa far qualcosa che arrechi dolore a chi amiamo.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao caciò!!! come stai? Bentornata.


ciao Sbiri 
me la cavo, co sta storia del brexit sto un po alle strette ma a parte tutto va bene. il nuovo lavoro fa cagarissimo...mannaggia a me, ma almeno l amore col gallese procede alla grande... 
tu?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Posso anche credere sia così...in certi casi. Ma leggo di relazioni clandestine durate mesi o addirittura anni. Porca miseria, in tutto questo tempo non si riesce a ragionare lucidamente per un istante?
> O tradire è tutto infatuazioni stile primo amore  e sesso talmente supersonico da far perdere il senno?


Se durano tanto si consolida la presunzione di impunità.

Come il tizio che timbrava al lavoro in mutande e tornava ai fatti suoi; le prime volte che avrà commesso l'illecito avrà avuto le palpitazioni e si sarà sentito anche coraggio, dopo è routine.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma come non ci vuole coraggio?
> Per vincere delle paure ci vuole coraggio. Per tradire devo andare oltre la paura di un'infinità di cose.


Presumo che non hai mai tradito


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ciao Sbiri
> me la cavo, co sta storia del brexit sto un po alle strette ma a parte tutto va bene. il nuovo lavoro fa cagarissimo...mannaggia a me, ma almeno l amore col gallese procede alla grande...
> tu?


Ehi bellezza ma che bello leggerti, leggo che l'amore va bene


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh no, almeno non credo. Credo che entri nel meccanismo e ti diventa normale. E' normale salutare tua moglie al mattino e appena uscito scrivere all'amante (per dire).* Diventa prassi.* solo quando si viene scoperti e il gioco si rompe ci si rende conto.
> 
> sempre perchè mi rifiuto di credere che consapevolmente e coscientemente si possa far qualcosa che arrechi dolore a chi amiamo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Se durano tanto si consolida la presunzione di impunità.
> 
> Come il tizio che timbrava al lavoro in mutande e tornava ai fatti suoi; le prime volte che avrà commesso l'illecito avrà avuto le palpitazioni e si sarà sentito anche coraggio,* dopo è routine*.


beh, no.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehi bellezza ma che bello leggerti, leggo che l'amore va bene


per una volta fiammi, per una volta!! hahahah
come stai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2016)

e comunque concordo che non col coraggio non c'azzecchi un bel niente


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per molti non lo è affatto


e quindi? Per molti non era spregevole nemmeno deportare gli ebrei... anzi, era meritorio. Se fai del male gratuitamente a qualcuno, questo è spregevole. Che poi qualcuno possa pensare il contrario, non cambia le cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ciao Sbiri
> me la cavo, co sta storia del brexit sto un po alle strette ma a parte tutto va bene. il nuovo lavoro fa cagarissimo...mannaggia a me, ma almeno l amore col gallese procede alla grande...
> tu?


bene dai. Mi fa piacere rileggerti. Magari adesso per non fare ot... ti sento in private.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> per una volta fiammi, per una volta!! hahahah
> come stai?


Discretamente, tra gli acciacchi dell 'età


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Al limite il fondamentalista è un pazzo...e comunque nella folle azione utilizza il suo coraggio.
> 
> Nessuno discute sulla qualità dell'azione (ammazzare innocenti o mettere le corna al partner)...ci mancherebbe.Io dico solo che bisogna andare oltre alcune paure e per farlo si usa coraggio. Non incoscienza.
> 
> *Nell'incoscienza non metto in conto le reazioni che posso scatenare.* Qui parliamo da adulti e sappiamo benissimo cosa stiamo combinando quando scegliamo di flirtare con una sconosciuta, parlare con l'ex, andare a letto con l'amante.


Esatto. E penso che la maggior parte dei traditori sia esattamente così... non mettono in conto realmente cosa stanno per scatenare. Per questo non parlerei di coraggio... poi chiaro, ad ogni parola si possono dare più accezioni.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Ma che c'entra un atto di coraggio con le carezze al cane, con i tradimenti?
Per me accarezzare un cane è naturale,per me uscire di casa e andare a tradire è egoismo,incoscienza e superficialità,con il vostro metro uccidere qualcuno è un atto di coraggio?


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, no.


allora è come dice Ross, si fa del male volontariamente...?


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e quindi? Per molti non era spregevole nemmeno deportare gli ebrei... anzi, viSe fai del male gratuitamente a qualcuno, questo è spregevole. Che poi qualcuno possa pensare il contrario, non cambia le cose.


no, solo mi piacerebbe leggere il parere di chi la pensa diversamente già che siamo qui per questo.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che c'entrano un atto di coraggio con le carezze al cane, con i tradimenti?
> Per me accarezzare un cane è naturale,per me uscire di casa e andare a tradire è egoismo,incoscienza e superficialità,*con il vostro metro uccidere qualcuno è un atto di coraggio?*


A quanto pare si.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, solo mi piacerebbe leggere il parere di chi la pensa diversamente già che siamo qui per questo.


perchè, chi nega il diritto di scrivere il contrario?


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.  E tu mi hai frainteso non so nemmeno come.


:up:
L'importante alla fine è chiarirsi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> A quanto pare si.


Superare un limite è un atto di coraggio?l'equazione è sballata,superare un nostro limite è incoscienza,ancor di più se non si valutano le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Superare un limite è un atto di coraggio?l'equazione è sballata,superare un nostro limite è incoscienza,ancor di più se non si valutano le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.


sono d'accordo. soprattutto con l'ultima frase..


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Uscire di casa per vedersi con l'amante, in qualche modo è un atto di coraggio: si mettono in conto grandi rischi, si valuta che il gioco vale la candela e coraggiosamente si agisce.


Il coraggio non prevede di mentire per nascondere le proprie azioni.
Il coraggio prevede di portare avanti le proprie idee e le proprie azioni senza paura per le conseguenze.
Già il fatto di nascondersi presuppone il timore per ciò che si sta facendo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè, chi nega il diritto di scrivere il contrario?


nessuno.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. soprattutto con l'ultima frase..



E anche se non c'entra con questo contesto aggiungo:spesso la differenza fra un atto di coraggio e un atto di incoscienza la fa la fortuna.....


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E anche se non c'entra con questo contesto aggiungo:spesso la differenza fra un atto di coraggio e un atto di incoscienza la fa la fortuna.....


condivido parecchio.


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Superare un limite è un atto di coraggio?l'equazione è sballata,superare un nostro limite è incoscienza,ancor di più se non si valutano le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.


Tutto sta a considerarci adulti responsabili delle nostre azioni o meno.
Per andare oltre il proprio limite ci vuole proprio coraggio. Si calcolano i rischi e si sceglie cosa fare.

La storia dell'incoscienza tiene poco...non credo tradire sia assimilabile a farsi le pere: dipendenza fisica e mentale, non vivi un istante nel mondo reale e non sei mai lucido.


Scopi con l'amante,poi torni a casa ancora gasato per la performance? Ok. 
Ma la mattina dannazione avrai un rigurgito di coscienza o no? Un istante di lucidità prima o poi in mesi di sesso e passione extraconiugale ti piglierà o no?


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tutto sta a considerarci adulti responsabili delle nostre azioni o meno.
> Per andare oltre il proprio limite ci vuole proprio coraggio. Si calcolano i rischi e si sceglie cosa fare.
> 
> La storia dell'incoscienza tiene poco...non credo tradire sia assimilabile a farsi le pere: dipendenza fisica e mentale, non vivi un istante nel mondo reale e non sei mai lucido.
> ...


..ma non capisco il nesso, Ross. ok la mattina ti piglia un rigurgito di coscienza, e il coraggio che c'entra?

edit: non capisco il collegamento tra "coraggio" e "fregarsene dell'altro" (che secondo me non è così).


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tutto sta a considerarci adulti responsabili delle nostre azioni o meno.
> Per andare oltre il proprio limite ci vuole proprio coraggio. Si calcolano i rischi e si sceglie cosa fare.
> 
> *La storia dell'incoscienza tiene poco*...non credo tradire sia assimilabile a farsi le pere: dipendenza fisica e mentale, non vivi un istante nel mondo reale e non sei mai lucido.
> ...



Giuda tradì Gesù ed è considerato un traditore e un vile.
Pietro lo rinnegò, non si dimostrò coraggioso, anzi, ma neppure incosciente perché pensò a salvare la propria pelle, e fu comunque vile a sua volta.
Coraggiosi furono i martiri cristiani, che affrontarono la morte con totale incoscienza e con grande coraggio.


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Dico solo che per come la vedo io c'è tanta volontarietà nel tradire. Quindi coraggio per oltrepassare i propri limiti.

Che poi questo coraggio sia usato per un fine che più di merda non ce ne è...mi pare ovvio.

Ma non chiamiamola beata incoscienza o vigliaccheria. Sminuiscono un'azione compiuta da persone ragionevoli, nel pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà mentali.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dico solo che per come la vedo io c'è tanta volontarietà nel tradire. *Quindi coraggio per oltrepassare i propri limiti.*
> 
> Che poi questo coraggio sia usato per un fine che più di merda non ce ne è...mi pare ovvio.
> 
> Ma non chiamiamola beata incoscienza o vigliaccheria. Sminuiscono un'azione compiuta da persone ragionevoli, nel pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà mentali.



Di quali limiti stai parlando?
Perché l'equivoco sta proprio qui.


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tutto sta a considerarci adulti responsabili delle nostre azioni o meno.
> Per andare oltre il proprio limite ci vuole proprio coraggio. Si calcolano i rischi e si sceglie cosa fare.
> 
> La storia dell'incoscienza tiene poco...non credo tradire sia assimilabile a farsi le pere: dipendenza fisica e mentale, non vivi un istante nel mondo reale e non sei mai lucido.
> ...


Ma in parte condivido il tuo pensiero sai


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dico solo che per come la vedo io c'è tanta volontarietà nel tradire. Quindi coraggio per oltrepassare i propri limiti.
> 
> Che poi questo coraggio sia usato per un fine che più di merda non ce ne è...mi pare ovvio.
> 
> Ma non chiamiamola beata incoscienza o vigliaccheria. Sminuiscono un'azione compiuta da persone ragionevoli, nel pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà mentali.


il vero coraggio sarebbe guardarsi dentro, capirsi e agire di conseguenza nel pieno rispetto di chi ci sta accompagnando nella vita, quindi il compagno. cavolo non si chiamerebbe tradimento se ci fosse tutto sto coraggio eh?


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dico solo che per come la vedo io c'è tanta volontarietà nel tradire. Quindi coraggio per oltrepassare i propri limiti.
> 
> Che poi questo coraggio sia usato per un fine che più di merda non ce ne è...mi pare ovvio.
> 
> *Ma non chiamiamola beata incoscienza o vigliaccheria. Sminuiscono un'azione compiuta da persone ragionevoli, nel pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà mentali*.



aaah ok, ho capito cosa volevi dire. :up:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Individualmente è una colossale cazzata. Perdonami, ma quando ce vo ce vo.


Perché...?
Se io e te abbiamo uno stessi limite, che è la paura dei cani
E io a un certo punto, per cose mie, sento il bisogno di vincerla, 
E tu no

È proprio una spinta individuale

Che se non c'è va bene lo stesso..


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ma non capisco il nesso, Ross. ok la mattina ti piglia un rigurgito di coscienza, e il coraggio che c'entra?
> 
> edit: non capisco il collegamento tra "coraggio" e "fregarsene dell'altro" (che secondo me non è così).


Ban il coraggio risiede nel condurre un'azione sbagliata, pur essendo pienamente cosciente. Dicevi che si vive nel mondo dorato dell'infatuazione, quando si ha un amante.
Ti ho risposto che prima o poi il traditore ha chiarissimo cosa sta combinando e sceglie -con coraggio e stronzaggine- di andare avanti, nonostante tutto.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ban il coraggio risiede nel condurre un'azione sbagliata, pur essendo pienamente cosciente. *Dicevi che si vive nel mondo dorato dell'infatuazione, quando si ha un amante.*
> Ti ho risposto che prima o poi il traditore ha chiarissimo cosa sta combinando e sceglie -con coraggio e stronzaggine- di andare avanti, nonostante tutto.


no io questo non lo credo (cit ).. seriamente, parlavo di bolla, di altra realtà scissa da quella domestica.. 

io al coraggio do una accezione positiva, ecco perchè non riesco a entrare nel discorso.

allora pure chi va a fa una rapina è coraggioso, molto più di noi che stiamo alla scrivania


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Se io sono comunista e lo dichiaro e mi becco legnate e olio di ricino dai fascisti, sono incosciente ma coraggioso.
Se io sono comunista ma al momento buono mi metto la camicia nera per paura delle percosse sono un vigliacco.
Il coraggio per avere una relazione extraconiugale prevede di dirlo prima al partner, accettando le conseguenze di una sua reazione.
Eventualmente, eh.
Ma siccome nessuno di noi pretende spirito di abnegazione da alcuno e pochi di noi sono così scemi da mettere tutto in discussione per una storia parallela, si accetta il fatto che per avere una relazione extra si debba mentire, ovvero nascondere al partner la cosa.
Che non è né viltà né coraggio, ma opportunismo.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

se vieni meno ad un patto, non sei coraggioso nè incosciente.    sei uno che non ha mantenuto la parola.

a volte la cosa ha una sua motivazione (che è diverso da giustificazione) a volte non c'è neanche un vero motivo.

lo fai per perchè ti va di farlo.

e come tutte le cose, anche tradire puoi farlo bene o puoi farlo male, causando dolore a qualcuno.


non so se questo concetto sia riassumibile in una singola parola non interpretabile.

mi verrebbe da dire scelta razionale, ma probabilmente non è il termine corretto.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Superare un limite è un atto di coraggio?l'equazione è sballata,superare un nostro limite è incoscienza,ancor di più se non si valutano le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.


Superare un proprio limite, valutandone le conseguenze può essere un atto di coraggio. Superarlo facendo del male gratuito a qualcuno, e non considerare ciò, no. E' irresponsabilità pura. Per me la differenza è tutta qui.


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se io sono comunista e lo dichiaro e mi becco legnate e olio di ricino dai fascisti, sono incosciente ma coraggioso.
> Se io sono comunista ma al momento buono mi metto la camicia nera per paura delle percosse sono un vigliacco.
> Il coraggio per avere una relazione extraconiugale prevede di dirlo prima al partner, accettando le conseguenze di una sua reazione.
> Eventualmente, eh.
> ...


Ma magari convivere con il senso di colpa è una bella espiazione della pena. Facile ribaltare il fardello sulla altro e dire o mi accetti o mandiamo tutto a puttana.  Fai tu.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vieni meno ad un patto, non sei coraggioso nè incosciente.    sei uno che non ha mantenuto la parola.
> 
> a volte la cosa ha una sua motivazione (che è diverso da giustificazione) a volte non c'è neanche un vero motivo.
> 
> ...


Ogni tanto riesco a dare un verde anche all'Admin


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma magari convivere con il senso di colpa è una bella espiazione della pena. *Facile ribaltare il fardello sulla altro e dire o mi accetti o mandiamo tutto a puttana*.  Fai tu


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Superare un proprio limite, valutandone le conseguenze può essere un atto di coraggio. Superarlo facendo del male gratuito a qualcuno, e non considerare ciò, no. E' irresponsabilità pura. Per me la differenza è tutta qui.


Siamo tutti d accordo che chi lo supera facendo male a qualcun altro è una merda disumana che andrebbe internata a vita.

Torniamo al concetto di "coraggio" legato al superamento dei limiti


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma *magari convivere con il senso di colpa è una bella espiazione della pena*. Facile ribaltare il fardello sulla altro e dire o mi accetti o mandiamo tutto a puttana.  Fai tu


Il senso di colpa cosa c'entra col coraggio?


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vieni meno ad un patto, non sei coraggioso nè incosciente.    sei uno che non ha mantenuto la parola.
> 
> a volte la cosa ha una sua motivazione (che è diverso da giustificazione) a volte non c'è neanche un vero motivo.
> 
> ...



Verde anche da parte mia


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dico solo che per come la vedo io c'è tanta volontarietà nel tradire. Quindi coraggio per oltrepassare i propri limiti.
> 
> Che poi questo coraggio sia usato per un fine che più di merda non ce ne è...mi pare ovvio.
> 
> Ma non chiamiamola beata incoscienza o vigliaccheria. Sminuiscono un'azione compiuta da persone ragionevoli, nel pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà mentali.


Senti: tradire vuol dire seguire il desiderio verso un'altra persona.  Non voler fare una cosa contro qualcuno.  Ci vuole sangue freddo per dissimulare e per nascondere e la determinazione a farlo. Nessuno pensa di poter essere scoperto. Nessuno pensa al male che farà.  Altrimenti davvero bisognerebbe essere delle merde. Io ti capisco.  Ma tua moglie non ha mai pensato che ti avrebbe fatto soffrire.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo tutti d accordo che chi lo* supera facendo male a qualcun altro è una merda disumana che andrebbe internata a vita.*
> 
> Torniamo al concetto di "coraggio" legato al superamento dei limiti


Non estendiamoci troppo... 
Nella vita tutti noi facciamo cazzate, commettiamo atti che possono fare male ad altri.
Chi siamo noi per giudicare?
Piuttosto cerchiamo di essere consapevoli delle nostre azioni. Di quello che siamo e che vogliamo.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Senti: tradire vuol dire seguire il desiderio verso un'altra persona.  Non voler fare una cosa contro qualcuno.  Ci vuole sangue freddo per dissimulare e per nascondere e la determinazione a farlo. Nessuno pensa di poter essere scoperto. Nessuno pensa al male che farà.  Altrimenti davvero bisognerebbe essere delle merde. Io ti capisco.  Ma tua moglie non ha mai pensato che ti avrebbe fatto soffrire.


ecco, era quello che volevo dire io, l'hai detto meglio e con più capacità di sintesi :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non estendiamoci troppo...
> Nella vita tutti noi facciamo cazzate, commettiamo atti che fanno male ad altri.
> Chi siamo noi per giudicare?
> Piuttosto cerchiamo di essere consapevoli delle nostre azioni. Di quello che siamo e che vogliamo.


No no.. Sono tutte merde... Punto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Senti: tradire vuol dire seguire il desiderio verso un'altra persona.  Non voler fare una cosa contro qualcuno.  Ci vuole sangue freddo per dissimulare e per nascondere e la determinazione a farlo. Nessuno pensa di poter essere scoperto. Nessuno pensa al male che farà.  Altrimenti davvero bisognerebbe essere delle merde. Io ti capisco.  Ma tua moglie non ha mai pensato che ti avrebbe fatto soffrire.


quoto


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché...?
> Se io e te abbiamo uno stessi limite, che è la paura dei cani
> E io a un certo punto, per cose mie, sento il bisogno di vincerla,
> E tu no
> ...


la smetti con sto cazzo di esempio dei cani che è proprio fuori contesto? Per favore. Cosa c'entrano i cani.


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Senti: tradire vuol dire seguire il desiderio verso un'altra persona.  Non voler fare una cosa contro qualcuno.  Ci vuole sangue freddo per dissimulare e per nascondere e la determinazione a farlo. Nessuno pensa di poter essere scoperto.* Nessuno pensa al male che farà*.  Altrimenti davvero bisognerebbe essere delle merde. Io ti capisco.  Ma tua moglie non ha mai pensato che ti avrebbe fatto soffrire.


Il grassetto invece a me pare un alibi


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa cosa c'entra col coraggio?


Io non trovo un atto coraggioso confessare il tradimento


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Superare un proprio limite, valutandone le conseguenze può essere un atto di coraggio. Superarlo facendo del male gratuito a qualcuno, e non considerare ciò, no. E' irresponsabilità pura. Per me la differenza è tutta qui.


La visione che abbiamo diversa è solo qui.

Sono profondamente convinto che tradire sia una scelta precisa. Se la faccio metto in conto le possibili conseguenze e valuto che ne vale la pena. Almeno entro certi limiti temporali comprendo cosa sto facendo e SCELGO CON COSCIENZA se andare avanti.

Quindi uso coraggio, non incoscienza o irresponsabilità...per queste non valuto un bel ciuffo di niente o faccio errate considerazioni alla partenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dico solo che per come la vedo io c'è tanta volontarietà nel tradire. Quindi coraggio per oltrepassare i propri limiti.
> 
> Che poi questo coraggio sia usato per un fine che più di merda non ce ne è...mi pare ovvio.
> *
> Ma non chiamiamola beata incoscienza o vigliaccheria*. Sminuiscono un'azione compiuta da persone ragionevoli, nel pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà mentali.


sono d'accordo con te.
il coraggio non c'entra in quanto il termine stesso, derivato dal latino cor- cordis  (cuore) presupporrebbe un'azione concepita nel luogo dove gli antichi pensavano risiedesse il valore della persona.

ora, io posso raccontarti molto bene cosa comporta, ma soprattutto comportava per me ( per quella che era la mia condizione di vita), partire e affrontare certe avversità: tutto molto valoroso, se vogliamo, ma inficiato dal fatto che l'azione non poteva prescindere dal fatto di compiersi alle spalle di qualcuno.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io non trovo un atto coraggioso confessare il tradimento


Certo che non lo è ma adesso parte il discorso sulla sincerità


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io non trovo un atto coraggioso confessare il tradimento


Non dopo.
Prima.
Dopo è sì spesso uno scaricarsi dai sensi di colpa.


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il grassetto invece a me pare un alibi


Quoto


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui si confonde l'incoscienza con il coraggio secondo me...!





danny ha detto:


> Non è necessario alcun coraggio per tradire.




D'accordo. Il coraggio al paese mio è una virtù, e le virtù sono foriere di robba buona, non causa di dolore ad altri. Semmai qualche volta ci vuole coraggio a non tradire.

Concedersi di vivere di nascosto qualcosa che ci attrae non è oltrepassare i propri limiti, è essere egoisti, pensare a se stessi e al proprio benessere prima di ogni altra cosa, prima di tutto. E che coraggio ci vuole a scoparsi qualcuno che ci piace e del quale magari siamo anche invaghiti? Il vero coraggio nel caso succeda di intercettare una persona con un ascendente pazzesco su di noi sarebbe quello di scegliere alla luce del sole cosa fare, tipo lasciar perdere in virtù del rischio di mettere a repentaglio la propria relazione principale oppure essere onesti col coniuge e assumersi tutte le responsabilità e le conseguenze dei propri desideri dicendoglielo. Tradire, perchè si può tradire solo qualcuno che si ama altrimenti si parlerebbe d'altro, vuol dire essere dei gran paraculo, dei gran vigliacchi. Per me. Altro che coraggiosi. Coraggioso semmai lo si diventa dopo essersi messi a nudo nelle piccolezze e pochezze più intime, nel riconoscimento delle proprie debolezze e fragilità, nell'assunzione dei propri oneri, nell'onestà ritrovata, ma per tradire tutto ci vuole fuorchè coraggio.


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> diciamo che spesso la questione è stata messa in questi termini.
> mentre altrettanto spesso è valso il contrario: vigliacco chi tradisce e coraggioso chi riesce a"perdonare".
> forza d'animo a resistere alla tentazione, forza nel vivere le proprie emozioni.....debolezza a cedere.
> ma è un po' tutto e il suo contrario?


Già lo scrissi una volta e risultero ripetitiva : per tradire ci vuole una buona memoria per ricordarsi delle balle che si raccontano,per dire la verità ci vuole coraggio.E associare la parola coraggio a quello che è un tradimento risulta offensivo per chi il corraggio l'ha avuto per davvero...


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Senti: tradire vuol dire seguire il desiderio verso un'altra persona.  Non voler fare una cosa contro qualcuno.  Ci vuole sangue freddo per dissimulare e per nascondere e la determinazione a farlo. Nessuno pensa di poter essere scoperto. Nessuno pensa al male che farà.  Altrimenti davvero bisognerebbe essere delle merde. Io ti capisco.  Ma tua moglie non ha mai pensato che ti avrebbe fatto soffrire.


Non so heat...credo che si tradisca per se stessi. Ma si è maledettamente consapevoli di poter fare molto male.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te.
> il coraggio non c'entra in quanto il termine stesso, derivato dal latino cor- cordis  (cuore) presupporrebbe un'azione concepita nel luogo dove gli antichi pensavano risiedesse il valore della persona.
> 
> ora, io posso raccontarti molto bene cosa comporta, ma soprattutto comportava per me ( per quella che era la mia condizione di vita), partire e affrontare certe avversità: tutto molto valoroso, se vogliamo, *ma inficiato dal fatto che l'azione non poteva prescindere dal fatto di compiersi alle spalle di qualcuno*.


Esatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Senti: tradire vuol dire seguire il desiderio verso un'altra persona.  Non voler fare una cosa contro qualcuno.  Ci vuole sangue freddo per dissimulare e per nascondere e la determinazione a farlo. Nessuno pensa di poter essere scoperto. Nessuno pensa al male che farà.  Altrimenti davvero bisognerebbe essere delle merde. Io ti capisco.  Ma tua moglie non ha mai pensato che ti avrebbe fatto soffrire.


Il desiderio prevale 
Magari ci pensa pure ma convinto che non sarà mai scoperto accantona quella brutta sensazione


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non so heat...credo che si tradisca per se stessi. Ma si è *maledettamente* *consapevoli* di poter fare molto male.


No, Ross.
Difficile è capirlo dopo, prima è quasi impossibile.
Non comprendi proprio il dolore dell'altro.
Cerchi di evitare le conseguenze su di te, più che altro.
Qui sta il tuo 'errore.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il grassetto invece a me pare un alibi


non è un alibi non vuole esserlo. Semplicemente credi che non ti scopriranno.  Per questo si fa di nascosto. Se non sai non soffri. Poi c'è chi è poco attento o sfortunato o non ha sangue freddo e fa trapelare qualcosa.  C'è un sacco di gente felice in giro che metterebbe la mano sul fuoco.. e invece. .


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non so heat...credo che si tradisca per se stessi. Ma si è maledettamente consapevoli di poter fare molto male.


Magari parla da amante non in coppia


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non so heat...credo che si tradisca per se stessi. Ma si è maledettamente consapevoli di poter fare molto male.


quando ti metti in macchina pensi di fare un incidente?  No. Stai attento.  E neanche tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> la smetti con sto cazzo di esempio dei cani che è proprio fuori contesto? Per favore. Cosa c'entrano i cani.


C'entrano perche con queste storie di corna pregresse date o ricevute, si resta sempre schiavi del proprio vissuto, e non si porta avanti un concetto che sia uno.. 

Minerva ha fatto un post sul coraggio, e qui stiamo a dirci se il traditore è uno stronzo o un santo....

Non ne usciremo mai 

Finiamo a parlar di questo anche se si facesse un post sul dentifricio che si USA per lavarsi i denti..


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Magari parla da amante non in coppia


ho tutta la compilation. Vuoi il curriculum?


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il desiderio prevale
> Magari ci pensa pure ma convinto che non sarà mai scoperto accantona quella brutta sensazione


parole sante:up:


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, Ross.
> Difficile è capirlo dopo, prima è quasi impossibile.
> Non comprendi proprio il dolore dell'altro.
> Cerchi di evitare le conseguenze su di te, più che altro.
> Qui sta il tuo 'errore.


Per me invece è stato un deterrente pensare al male che avrei fatto


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, Ross.
> Difficile è capirlo dopo, prima è quasi impossibile.
> Non comprendi proprio il dolore dell'altro.
> Cerchi di evitare le conseguenze su di te, più che altro.
> Qui sta il tuo 'errore.


Forse hai ragione tu...ad ora non riesco però a capire come diamine si faccia a non valutare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ho tutta la compilation. Vuoi il curriculum?


Anche tradito?


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Già lo scrissi una volta e risultero ripetitiva : per tradire ci vuole una buona memoria per ricordarsi delle balle che si raccontano,per dire la verità ci vuole coraggio.E associare la parola coraggio a quello che è un tradimento risulta offensivo per chi il corraggio l'ha avuto per davvero...


e io lo ripeto non bisognava avere buona memoria nel mio caso lo sapeva dove e con chi andavo ma non sapeva cosa facevo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entrano perche con queste storie di corna pregresse date o ricevute, si resta sempre schiavi del proprio vissuto, e non si porta avanti un concetto che sia uno..
> 
> *Minerva ha fatto un post sul coraggio, e qui stiamo a dirci se il traditore è uno stronzo o un santo....*
> 
> ...


è il rischio di tutti i discorsi generalisti e qualunquisti che si sviluppano da un' idea di partenza.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La visione che abbiamo diversa è solo qui.
> 
> Sono profondamente convinto che tradire sia una scelta precisa. Se la faccio metto in conto le possibili conseguenze e valuto che ne vale la pena. Almeno entro certi limiti temporali comprendo cosa sto facendo e SCELGO CON COSCIENZA se andare avanti.
> 
> Quindi uso coraggio, non incoscienza o irresponsabilità...per queste non valuto un bel ciuffo di niente o faccio errate considerazioni alla partenza.



Ross, credo si scelga di vivere qualcosa di bello per sè, non di tradire qualcun altro. Il tradimento è una conseguenza, è ciò che vive l'altro. E per prendersi ciò di cui in un certo momento si ha bisogno non ci vuole coraggio, solo paraculaggine. Semplicemente il pensiero che l'altro possa soffrire scoprendolo è un qualcosa a latere, che galleggia nella mente dell'invaghito ma che non fa presa perchè i neuroni sono tutti impegnati ed eccitati dalla novità. Il tradimento non è qualcosa contro qualcuno ma pro se stessi, con tutte le considerazioni del caso. Anche nel caso si sapesse in anticipo la portata e il riverbero delle prorie azioni su chi si sta tradendo e si proseguisse imperterriti, non parlerei affatto di coraggio, ma di essere delle merde inside.


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> non è un alibi non vuole esserlo. Semplicemente *credi* che non ti scopriranno.  Per questo si fa di nascosto. Se non sai non soffri. Poi c'è chi è poco attento o sfortunato o non ha sangue freddo e fa trapelare qualcosa.  C'è un sacco di gente felice in giro che metterebbe la mano sul fuoco.. e invece. .


No, non credi. Ci speri.

E' quel che in legalese si chiama dolo eventuale. Non è il mio fine primario, ma non escludo di farti del male.

E vale anche per il più navigato dei traditori.

Non so se ho reso l'idea.


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è il rischio di tutti i discorsi generalisti e qualunquisti che si sviluppano da un' idea di partenza.


ma anche noi rispondiamo così , forse è il caso di analizzare i nostri casi ma sulla stanza  libero non è il caso


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è il rischio di tutti i discorsi generalisti e qualunquisti che si sviluppano da un' idea di partenza.


Si si.. Mi rendo conto...
Il fatto è che cosi nessuno vince, nessuno perde, nessuno si arricchisce della altrui sensibilità e sentire...

Scavolero un po....


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non credi. Ci speri.
> 
> E' quel che in legalese si chiama dolo eventuale. Non è il mio fine primario, ma non escludo di farti del male.
> 
> ...


Interessante. E come funziona quando si è in presenza di dolo eventuale per la legge (non riferito al tradimento, ovvio)?


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si.. Mi rendo conto...
> Il fatto è che cosi nessuno vince, nessuno perde, nessuno si arricchisce della altrui sensibilità e sentire...
> 
> *Scavolero* un po....


Eh?


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non credi. Ci speri.
> 
> E' quel che in legalese si chiama dolo eventuale. Non è il mio fine primario, ma non escludo di farti del male.
> 
> ...


il sempre temibile confine tra dolo eventuale e colpa cosciente......


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Interessante. E come funziona quando si è in presenza di dolo eventuale per la legge (non riferito al tradimento, ovvio)?


In che senso? Il dolo fa parte del cd. "elemento soggettivo". Non è un reato in sé


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> e io lo ripeto non bisognava avere buona memoria nel mio caso lo sapeva dove e con chi andavo ma non sapeva cosa facevo


Comunque il coraggio non c'entea nulla...


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il sempre temibile confine tra dolo eventuale e colpa cosciente......


Eh.... e lo colgo persino io che di penale non so una ceppa


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Eh?


Scavolare..
Non trovo la o accentata sullo smartphone..


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque il coraggio non c'entea nulla...


vero conta più l'incoscienza del momento


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.... e lo colgo persino io che di penale non so una ceppa


io anni ed anni a fare a testate in facoltà su dove sta sto belin di confine e mi sa che in dottrina stanno tuttora a fare a testate.


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scavolare..
> Non trovo la o accentata sullo smartphone..


Guà... ci rinuncio


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anche tradito?


Si


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero conta più l'incoscienza del momento


Ma incoscienza de che?
Che mi andavo a leccare e scopare una bella topa??.. Ancora con st'incoscienza...


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Si


Cultore della materia


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Guà... ci rinuncio


Non rinunciare!


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non credi. Ci speri.
> 
> E' quel che in legalese si chiama dolo eventuale. Non è il mio fine primario, ma non escludo di farti del male.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che sei abbastanza sicuro.  Poi dipende.  Ci sono i deficienti in tutti gli ambiti.


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non rinunciare!


E ma che cavolo è "scavolare"????? Anche con l'accento sulla o.....

Cazzarola, sei peggio della zecca di stato :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma incoscienza de che?
> Che mi andavo a leccare e scopare una bella topa??.. Ancora con st'incoscienza...


In effetti leccare una topa è per coraggiosi.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cultore della materia


Non è che ne vado fiero. È andata così.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*Chiara..*

Io ho sempre la caviglia gonfia dell entrata dell altro giorno.. 
Che infiltrazioni consigli alle tue vittime x rimettersi in sesto..?


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero conta più l'incoscienza del momento





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma incoscienza de che?
> Che mi andavo a leccare e scopare una bella topa??.. Ancora con st'incoscienza...


Infatti fine a parlar di incoscienza. Una trombata da ubriaco (forse) è incoscienza. Una storia parallela a quella ufficiale no.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io anni ed anni a fare a testate in facoltà su dove sta sto belin di confine e mi sa che in dottrina stanno tuttora a fare a testate.


Anni spesi male, certe dubbiose sfumature non si risolvono se non con una interpretazione soggettiva


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Infatti fine a parlar di incoscienza. Una trombata da ubriaco (forse) è incoscienza. Una storia parallela a quella ufficiale no.


Non è manco coraggio per quanto mi riguarda...
E' altro, non trovo nemmeno il termine adatto.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti leccare una topa è per coraggiosi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> quando ti metti in macchina pensi di fare un incidente?  No. Stai attento.  E neanche tutti.


no, il paragone è quando vai in macchina senza cintura o non metti tuo figlio nel seggiolino


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero conta più l'incoscienza del momento


Ti avevano drogato?


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Diciamo che sei abbastanza sicuro.  Poi dipende.  Ci sono i deficienti in tutti gli ambiti.


Non girare la frittata 

Se vieni sgamato sei un "deficiente"?

Per me sei uno che ha messo in conto che può succedere. E ha scelto di correre il rischio.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti leccare una topa è per coraggiosi.


Guarda.. Sono 3 ore che ti penso..
E la tua testimonianza sulla tua esperienza aprirebbe tanti occhi e orecchi sul coraggio, secondo me

Ma forse è meglio lasciar perdere .. Visto il clima..


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti leccare una topa è per coraggiosi.


Lascia perde nicka...sto scoprendo mondi nuovi sull'argomento! Alla mia veneranda età...


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lascia perde nicka...sto scoprendo mondi nuovi sull'argomento! Alla mia veneranda età...


Sulle topine!?


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti leccare una topa è per coraggiosi.


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda.. Sono 3 ore che ti penso..
> E la tua testimonianza sulla tua esperienza aprirebbe tanti occhi e orecchi sul coraggio, secondo me
> 
> Ma forse è meglio lasciar perdere .. Visto il clima..


Ma la mia esperienza non è niente di che.
Non mi sono mai reputata coraggiosa, sarà stato coraggioso (o imbecille o incosciente o stupido o quello che volete) lui.
Dovevo rendere conto solo a me stessa.


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sulle topine!?


Si!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.

Ma andiamo direttamente OF (out forum) e non è il caso!


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma la mia esperienza non è niente di che.
> Non mi sono mai reputata coraggiosa, sarà stato coraggioso (o imbecille o incosciente o stupido o quello che volete) lui.
> Dovevo rendere conto solo a me stessa.


Ci dichi ci dichi...non si facci scrupoli. opcorn:


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Si!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> 
> Ma andiamo direttamente OF (out forum) e non è il caso!


C'è un thread per te...così non andiamo qui OT!


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, il paragone è quando vai in macchina senza cintura o non metti tuo figlio nel seggiolino


ma cosa c'entra il bambino nel seggiolino.  Io capisco davvero la riprovazione ma uno non diventa un imbecille incosciente per tradire. Se sei un imbecille lo fai da imbecille.  Sicuramente stai facendo una cosa sbagliata ma dal momento che stai lì a preoccuparti di ogni rischio eventuale non lo fai più.  Ed è meglio. E quando senti che sei davvero a rischio se non sei un imbecille o davvero non te ne frega nulla delle conseguenze eviti.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra il bambino nel seggiolino.  Io capisco davvero la riprovazione ma uno non diventa un imbecille incosciente per tradire. Se sei un imbecille lo fai da imbecille.  Sicuramente stai facendo una cosa sbagliata ma dal momento che stai lì a preoccuparti di ogni rischio eventuale non lo fai più.  Ed è meglio. E quando senti che sei davvero a rischio se non sei un imbecille o davvero non te ne frega nulla delle conseguenze eviti.


lasciamo stare il bambino che suona patetico ma le cinture ci stanno eccome nel rischio che non ti fa certo pensare di poter morire per questo e fino a che non accade e ti va bene lo fai


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma la mia esperienza non è niente di che.
> Non mi sono mai reputata coraggiosa, sarà stato coraggioso (o imbecille o incosciente o stupido o quello che volete) lui.
> Dovevo rendere conto solo a me stessa.


Era interessante proprio quella prospettiva in effetti...
Cioè lui (marito traditore)


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ci dichi ci dichi...non si facci scrupoli. opcorn:


Conosciuto a 12 anni, stalkerato fino ai 18 quando s'è deciso a infalarmi la lingua in gola, prima volta con lui, storia di 6 anni.
Peccato che convivesse con un'altra.
Ha chiuso molto molto molto male dicendomi pure che si sposava. E così è stato.

Dopo quasi 10 siamo in buonissimi rapporti amichevoli. Lui è ancora sposato.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

ho l'affanno...virgola


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è un thread per te...così non andiamo qui OT!


a me gli ot aggradano


----------



## Tessa (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Si


Be' avevi scritto che no. Che non potevi parlare di cose di cui non sapevi.


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra il bambino nel seggiolino.  Io capisco davvero la riprovazione ma uno non diventa un imbecille incosciente per tradire. *Se sei un imbecille lo fai da imbecille*.  Sicuramente stai facendo una cosa sbagliata ma dal momento che stai lì a preoccuparti di ogni rischio eventuale non lo fai più.  Ed è meglio. E *quando senti che sei davvero a rischio se non sei un imbecille o davvero non te ne frega nulla delle conseguenze eviti*.


Cioè: per non essere imbecilli bisogna avere la sfera di cristallo in mano? Che so... prevedere addirittura che ti possano vedere, che l'amante possa "vendicarsi" col tradito, che resti una traccia di troppo da qualche parte etc. etc. etc.?

Davvero pensi che chi viene sgamato è deficiente o imbecille? Non che non ve ne siano, eh. Come ovunque, del resto.

Ma è curiosa davvero, la tua teoria


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non girare la frittata
> 
> Se vieni sgamato sei un "deficiente"?
> 
> Per me sei uno che ha messo in conto che può succedere. E ha scelto di correre il rischio.


ripeto : dipende.  Il rischio lo corro pure stando in casa. Mai lette le statistiche per incidenti domestici?


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era interessante proprio quella prospettiva in effetti...
> Cioè lui (marito traditore)


Ma io non conosco la sua prospettiva...o meglio, posso riportare quello che mi diceva, ma sono pur sempre parole e risulterebbero forse non credibili.
Non era coraggioso, non era incosciente, per lui la nostra era semplicemente una situazione ineluttabile, che era completamente al di fuori della sua vita. Ero la macchia nera sul suo curriculum.
Non è mai stato scoperto, non mi sono mai fatta vedere nè sentire. Di noi sappiamo solo noi.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè: per non essere imbecilli bisogna avere la sfera di cristallo in mano? Che so... prevedere addirittura che ti possano vedere, che l'amante possa "vendicarsi" col tradito, che resti una traccia di troppo da qualche parte etc. etc. etc.?
> 
> Davvero pensi che chi viene sgamato è deficiente o imbecille? Non che non ve ne siano, eh. Come ovunque, del resto.
> 
> Ma è curiosa davvero, la tua teoria


C'è anche la sfiga. Capisci bene che se tutti ragionassero come te nessuno tradirebbe.  Di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Be' avevi scritto che no. Che non potevi parlare di cose di cui non sapevi.


Eh?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non so heat...*credo che si tradisca per se stessi. Ma si è maledettamente consapevoli di poter fare molto male.*


*
*
Si si tradisce per se stessi. per il proprio tornaconto personale. Senza coraggi, perché quando una cosa ci sembra ci faccia stare bene non ci vuole coraggio, si fa e basta

Mi dispiace, ma no. Non sempre si è consapevoli di far del male. Alle volte si è solo consapevoli di fare una cosa sbagliata. Si è consapevoli di andare contro le proprie regole e principi. Forse consapevoli di fare male a se stessi cercando cose sbagliate nel posto sbagliato... Io non pensavo di fare del male a lui, perché credevo non gliene importasse nulla. Pensavo che per lui, io o un altra anche una serva a pagamento, non avrebbe cambiato nulla. Come potevo pensare di fargli del male? E ancora oggi ogni tanto penso ho ferito il suo amore o il suo amor proprio quando continua a ripetermi, "non ho mai pensato che TU potessi tradirmi".

Quindi non mi sento coraggiosa ad aver tradito. Non mi sento nulla. Nemmeno di aver sbagliato. Non mi sento male ad essere stata scoperta. e non chiederò perdono per quello che ho fatto.
Invece mi sento male a vedere la sua sofferenza che non mi aspettavo... e si sono terribilmente vigliacca, perché una parte di me vorrebbe essere libera mentre l'altra vede la sua sofferenza e non se la sente e dice di riprovarci ancora una volta, che forse ho sbagliato io a leggere in maniera distorta i suoi atteggiamenti per tutti questi anni.

Ma oggi è una giornata in cui  mi sento più in gabbia del solito. e ho solo voglia di piangere e non riesco a dirgli che sto male perché ha invaso spazi miei che mi facevano stare bene, perché è lui ora che ha diritto a stare male, mentre io ho solo il dovere di abbassare la testa e sentirmi in colpa per non aver gridato prima, prima che tutto accadesse, che stavo male e che ero terribilmente sola.
Sola con i miei pensieri, sola con i miei doveri, sola in un enorme casa dove gli altri vanno e vengono chiedendomi solo e non ascoltando mai... 
Io fantasma tra i vivi, ombra ologramma. Mi ci puoi passare attraverso senza che io possa sfiorarti.........


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasciamo stare il bambino che suona patetico ma le cinture ci stanno eccome nel rischio che non ti fa certo pensare di poter morire per questo e fino a che non accade e ti va bene lo fai



Questa (della mancata cintura) sarebbe colpa cosciente, per tornare al legalese (e a perplesso ). Una omissione.

Dolo eventuale un sorpasso in curva, per restare in macchina. Non vuoi un frontale, ma solo un'emozione. Ma non puoi escludere che l'altra parte della carreggiata sia libera. Un fatto commissivo, un po' più forte del primo esempio.

Secondo me.

Comunque il filone è quello.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> C'è anche la sfiga. Capisci bene che se tutti ragionassero come te nessuno tradirebbe.  Di che stiamo parlando?


Ne guiderebbe a 120 in autostrada con famiglia a bordo...


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ripeto : dipende.  Il rischio lo corro pure stando in casa. Mai lette le statistiche per incidenti domestici?


Non girare la frittata. Bis


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> La mia posizione è identica. Il coraggio è ben altro.


Il coraggio in questi casi non sarebbe andare faccia a faccia dal proprio partner a dire: Sono uno stronzo, ti ho cornificato/a? Senza menzogne o giochini da bambini? Questo sarebbe coraggioso, credo.
Ma forse il vero coraggio è affrontare le cose in coppia, senza tradire! Parlare e affrontare i problemi insieme e se proprio non se ne esce concludere la storia con il rispetto che essa si merita, senza corna o cose di sto genere. Forse è questo il vero coraggio.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questa (della mancata cintura) sarebbe colpa cosciente, per tornare al legalese (e a perplesso ). Una omissione.
> 
> Dolo eventuale un sorpasso in curva, per restare in macchina. Non vuoi un frontale, ma solo un'emozione. Ma non puoi escludere che l'altra parte della carreggiata sia libera. Un fatto commissivo, un po' più forte del primo esempio.
> 
> ...


trovatemi un esempio che vi calzi e ve lo sottoscrivo.
poi fatevi anche una domanda e datevi una risposta


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*Hearcliff*



Foglia ha detto:


> Non girare la frittata. Bis


Secondo me.. È il suo modo per comunicarci che almeno x ora non ce la dà...


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> C'è anche la sfiga. Capisci bene che se tutti ragionassero come te nessuno tradirebbe.  Di che stiamo parlando?


Abbi pazienza... che un conoscente ti veda. Che l'amante si "vendichi".... non è sfiga. E' da mettere in conto. sennò veramente sei un traditore superficiale. Per altro non dire


----------



## Tessa (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Eh?


Boh mi confondero' io. Probabile. L'arteriosclerosi galoppa.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Il coraggio in questi casi non sarebbe andare faccia a faccia dal proprio partner a dire: Sono uno stronzo, ti ho cornificato/a? Senza menzogne o giochini da bambini? Questo sarebbe coraggioso, credo.
> Ma forse il vero coraggio è affrontare le cose in coppia, senza tradire! Parlare e affrontare i problemi insieme e se proprio non se ne esce concludere la storia con il rispetto che essa si merita, senza corna o cose di sto genere. Forse è questo il vero coraggio.


Questo sarebbe scaricati la coscienza sopra il tuo partner inerme.. Perché hai bisogno del suo perdono e ti vuoi sentir pulito


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me.. È il suo modo per comunicarci che almeno x ora non ce la dà...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Guà... invero io son fuori gioco.

Senza tanti giri filosofici.... sono ad un punto per cui non mi interessa proprio il sesso. Giurin giuretta e fine OT


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questa (della mancata cintura) sarebbe colpa cosciente, per tornare al legalese (e a perplesso ). Una omissione.
> 
> Dolo eventuale un sorpasso in curva, per restare in macchina. Non vuoi un frontale, ma solo un'emozione. Ma non puoi escludere che l'altra parte della carreggiata sia libera. Un fatto commissivo, un po' più forte del primo esempio.
> 
> ...


c'è chi userebbe i tuoi esempi al contrario.     da qui le testate al muro.

al tempo, si usava l'esempio di chi tira sassi dal cavalcavia per spiegare il dolo eventuale.


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Il coraggio in questi casi non sarebbe andare faccia a faccia dal proprio partner a dire: Sono uno stronzo, ti ho cornificato/a? Senza menzogne o giochini da bambini? Questo sarebbe coraggioso, credo.
> Ma forse il vero coraggio è affrontare le cose in coppia, senza tradire! Parlare e affrontare i problemi insieme e se proprio non se ne esce concludere la storia con il rispetto che essa si merita, senza corna o cose di sto genere. Forse è questo il vero coraggio.


Si sheva la penso esattamente come te. E chi riesce a mollare una persona dopo aver capito che non c'è più futuro ha tutto il mio rispetto. Invece i mariti non lasciano le mogli sennò devono traslocare, fare i conti con un secondo affitto ecc ecc. Non c'è motivo per restare con qualcuno se l'amore finisce, nemmeno i figli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho sempre la caviglia gonfia dell entrata dell altro giorno..
> Che infiltrazioni consigli alle tue vittime x rimettersi in sesto..?


no infiltrazioni, si approfitti del tempo guadagnato dallo stop forzato per sane leccate alla topa di turno


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'è chi userebbe i tuoi esempi al contrario.     da qui le testate al muro.
> 
> al tempo, si usava l'esempio di chi tira sassi dal cavalcavia per spiegare il dolo eventuale.



I sassi dal cavalcavia son sempre un fatto commissivo: direi persino al limite del dolo puro. L'omissione di chi assiste a chi li lancia senza chiamare le autorità la ascrivo più a colpa eventuale.

Ma non sono penalista, ripeto.

E noi siamo veramente OT


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no infiltrazioni, si approfitti del tempo guadagnato dallo stop forzato per sane leccate alla topa di turno


Sto scontando una squalifica per morso di topa, fino a tutto il 2017..


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questa (della mancata cintura) sarebbe colpa cosciente, per tornare al legalese (e a perplesso ). Una omissione.
> 
> Dolo eventuale un sorpasso in curva, per restare in macchina. Non vuoi un frontale, ma solo un'emozione. Ma non puoi escludere che l'altra parte della carreggiata sia libera. Un fatto commissivo, un po' più forte del primo esempio.
> 
> ...


Chiamo l'assicurazione per sapere se mi copre.


----------



## Heathcliff (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me.. È il suo modo per comunicarci che almeno x ora non ce la dà...


non per ora. Tu comincia a valutare il concetto di una diversa galassia. Io sto là.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Chiamo l'assicurazione per sapere se mi copre.


ci sono le polizze antimazzate in caso di scoperta ?


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *[/COLOR]
> *
> Si si tradisce per se stessi. per il proprio tornaconto personale. Senza coraggi, perché quando una cosa ci sembra ci faccia stare bene non ci vuole coraggio, si fa e basta
> 
> ...


Oro, è proprio quanto non mi riesce di accettare: quando ti sei vista per fare quello che avevi scelto di fare, come potevi non aver messo sul piatto della bilancia le conseguenze? Al limite non te ne fregava nulla...quindi non avevano peso, queste conseguenze. Ma almeno per un istante, ci devi aver pensato!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> non per ora. Tu comincia a valutare il concetto di una diversa galassia. Io sto là.


Vediamo... Qualcosa dovrà cascare prima o poi...


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *[/COLOR]
> *
> Si si tradisce per se stessi. per il proprio tornaconto personale. Senza coraggi, perché quando una cosa ci sembra ci faccia stare bene non ci vuole coraggio, si fa e basta
> 
> ...


Hai scritto alcune cose interessanti.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> I sassi dal cavalcavia son sempre un fatto commissivo: direi persino al limite del dolo puro. L'omissione di chi assiste a chi li lancia senza chiamare le autorità la ascrivo più a colpa eventuale.
> 
> Ma non sono penalista, ripeto.
> 
> E noi siamo veramente OT


già.     sarebbe in effetti più in tema ricordare i bei tempi in cui si dibatteva sulla rilevanza penale dei pompini.

PS: dissentirei sul concentrare l'attenzione su atto commissivo ed omissivo


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

in effetti quello di oro era il contributo che mi mancava e di questo la ringrazio.
mi spiace tu stia male


----------



## oro.blu (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Oro, è proprio quanto non mi riesce di accettare: quando ti sei vista per fare quello che avevi scelto di fare,* come potevi non aver messo sul piatto della bilancia le conseguenze*? Al limite non te ne fregava nulla...quindi non avevano peso, queste conseguenze. Ma almeno per un istante, ci devi aver pensato!


Sulla bilancia c'era solo la parte di me che era prima e che si diceva "ca...o stai facendo??" ma non per lui ma per me stessa, la mia incolumità e la mia salute. 
In quel momento mio marito era colui che mi faceva stare male e in quel momento stavo per fare qualcosa che credevo mi facesse stare bene.
Capisco che è estremamente egoistico. Ma la vedevo così. e se qualcuno mi dice se ho provato a dirglielo prima. A modo mio ho provato. Ma non raccoglieva i segnali. O meglio li raccoglieva, perché mi ha confessato che vedeva la mia sofferenza, ma non voleva sapere cosa fosse che mi faceva soffrire. Mi preferiva così, insofferente ma al suo fianco, perché tanto era convinto che non avrei mai fatto nulla per allontanarmi da lui. Perché ero sua.

Due egoisti. ognuno nel suo mondo. Prima lui e poi io.........


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> già.     *sarebbe in effetti più in tema ricordare i bei tempi in cui si dibatteva sulla rilevanza penale dei pompini*.
> 
> PS: dissentirei sul concentrare l'attenzione su atto commissivo ed omissivo



Rilevanza penale? io ricordo che si disquisiva sul fatto che fare i pompini fosse un'arte :rotfl:

PS. Hai ragione nel dire che non è il carattere omissivo o commissivo a fare da discriminante tra le due fattispecie. 

Trovami però un esempio di fatto omissivo collegabile ad un dolo eventuale (e non al grado di colpa cosciente).
N
on giustifico la mia inesattezza, eh. Pure se nella mia vasta ignoranza era consapevole e voluta (giuro). Una sorta di colpa dolosa, inzomma  

Per capirci meglio senza entrare in pesanti tecnicismi.

Scussaste


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si sheva la penso esattamente come te. E chi riesce a mollare una persona dopo aver capito che non c'è più futuro ha tutto il mio rispetto. Invece i mariti non lasciano le mogli sennò devono traslocare, fare i conti con un secondo affitto ecc ecc. Non c'è motivo per restare con qualcuno se l'amore finisce, nemmeno i figli.


Tutto vero se l'amore finisce ma anche qui dipende cosa resta
Ci sono casi in cui l'amore o ciò che tiene legati (chiamare il sentimento con qualunque termine uno gradisce) non finisce


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto vero se l'amore finisce ma anche qui dipende cosa resta
> Ci sono casi in cui l'amore o ciò che tiene legati (chiamare il sentimento con qualunque termine uno gradisce) non finisce


Si...
Anche perché si continua a parlar di amore come della spia della caldaia, che ti segnala se è accesa o spenta...

Chi può dire se in una coppia c'è amore..?
Perche si fanno sorrisini a tavola?
Perche guardano la TV insieme dopo cena?
Perché scopano almeno x volte al mese?

Tutti si parla di amore.. Come sapessimo tutti se nella nostra coppia c'è o non c'è... In modo assoluto

E mi chiedo.. E chiedo ai separati:
Ma quando si è andati in comune a sposarsi.. 
C'eravamo noi.. O si dormiva?........

Perché chissà quante coppie ci sono andate, e l amore chissà dove già era

E non lo sapevano...


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto vero se l'amore finisce ma anche qui dipende cosa resta
> Ci sono casi in cui l'amore o ciò che tiene legati (chiamare il sentimento con qualunque termine uno gradisce) non finisce


Insisto, allora non si tradisce. Se si tradisce non c'è amore, nè rispetto nè alcun sentimento positivo. Ovviamente per me, non pretendo sia un pensiero universale.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Insisto, allora non si tradisce. Se si tradisce non c'è amore, nè rispetto nè alcun sentimento positivo. Ovviamente per me, non pretendo sia un pensiero universale.


Per te, appunto


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per te, appunto


Dimenticavo di aggiungere, per me e altri 5 miliardi di esseri umani  Trovami uno che ti dica che chi tradisce ama chi sta tradendo e ti offro una fiorentina (quella che volevi offrire tu a me).


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di aggiungere, per me e altri 5 miliardi di esseri umani  Trovami uno che ti dica che chi tradisce ama chi sta tradendo e ti offro una fiorentina (quella che volevi offrire tu a me).


Dipende a chi lo chiedi.
Te ne trovò almeno 3 o 4 quindi inizia a trovare il ristorante giusto
Anzi lo conosco io


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di aggiungere, per me e altri 5 miliardi di esseri umani  Trovami uno che ti dica che chi tradisce ama chi sta tradendo e ti offro una fiorentina (quella che volevi offrire tu a me).


Eccolo. Quando ci vediamo x la fiorentina... ?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Aprile 2016)

*NO*



Falcor ha detto:


> Insisto, allora non si tradisce. Se si tradisce non c'è amore, nè rispetto nè alcun sentimento positivo. Ovviamente per me, non pretendo sia un pensiero universale.


Sicuro manca l'amore. Ma per il resto non sono proprio completamente d'accordo...


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di aggiungere, per me e altri 5 miliardi di esseri umani  Trovami uno che ti dica che chi tradisce ama chi sta tradendo e ti offro una fiorentina (quella che volevi offrire tu a me).



Ciao

amano di sicuro più se stessi ... e un certo amore egoistico, 
è difficilmente concigliabile con un amore per l'altro che viene al primo posto. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (6 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sicuro manca l'amore. Ma per il resto non sono proprio completamente d'accordo...


Hai cambiato avatar. Ma sei tu?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eccolo. Quando ci vediamo x la fiorentina... ?


Io prenoto il treno ci vediamo a Firenze


----------



## oro.blu (6 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Tessa ha detto:


> Hai cambiato avatar. Ma sei tu?


...voglio ricordare il più spesso possibile che se sorrido sto meglio


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende a chi lo chiedi.
> Te ne trovò almeno 3 o 4 quindi inizia a trovare il ristorante giusto
> Anzi lo conosco io


No la compriamo e la cucini TU 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Eccolo. Quando ci vediamo x la fiorentina... ?


E a te chi ti ha invitato? 



oro.blu ha detto:


> Sicuro manca l'amore. Ma per il resto non sono proprio completamente d'accordo...


Beh l'amore è già tanto, ma se tradisci nemmeno c'è affetto. Non fai del male a chi vuoi bene.



sienne ha detto:


> amano di sicuro più se stessi ... e un certo amore egoistico,
> è difficilmente concigliabile con un amore per l'altro che viene al primo posto.


Anche io penso che chi tradisce ami solo se stesso. Tradire è un gesto molto egoistico e lo si fa quando ci si sbatte di chi abbiamo accanto.



farfalla ha detto:


> Io prenoto il treno ci vediamo a Firenze


Si allora sto fresco, dormiranno sogni tranquilli le vacche in val chianina


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*....*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io prenoto il treno ci vediamo a Firenze


Ti aspetto a Bologna... Magari ci vengono x strada altri appetiti


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti aspetto a Bologna... Magari ci vengono x strada altri appetiti


Oh ma allora siete di coccio  Lei è mia moglie 

Con tutte quelle disponibili sul forum proprio le sposate dovete importunare


----------



## Zod (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> diciamo che spesso la questione è stata messa in questi termini.
> mentre altrettanto spesso è valso il contrario: vigliacco chi tradisce e coraggioso chi riesce a"perdonare".
> forza d'animo a resistere alla tentazione, forza nel vivere le proprie emozioni.....debolezza a cedere.
> ma è un po' tutto e il suo contrario?


Il coraggio è quello delle proprie azioni. Ricominciare  da zero è coraggioso, buttare al vento tutto quanto per inseguire una idea, non tenere il piede in due scarpe. Non è coraggioso dover mentire per essere felici, o per sentircisi.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No la compriamo e la cucini TU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io credevo che non gli importasse di me, mon ho nemmeno preso in considerazione che potesse soffrire


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No la compriamo e la cucini TU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La scommessa era che pagavi la Fiorentina. Non cambiare le carte in tavola,

Più che stare fresca stai pronto


Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti aspetto a Bologna... Magari ci vengono x strada altri appetiti


In effetti anche a Bologna non si mangia male 
Organizziamoci


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Oh ma allora siete di coccio  Lei è mia moglie
> 
> Con tutte quelle disponibili sul forum proprio le sposate dovete importunare


Eh ma cosi peggiori e di molto la situazione.. 
Io adoro le "mogli" ....
Hanno i segreti più belli dentro di loro...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> La scommessa era che pagavi la Fiorentina. Non cambiare le carte in tavola,
> 
> Più che stare fresca stai pronto
> 
> ...


Si si.. Tanto Falcor è come Renzi.. Promette promette..   e poi...
Organizziamoci!!!


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

Bè se mi metto a leggere la definizione del coraggio
"_Forza d’animo nel sopportare con serenità e rassegnazione dolori fisici o morali, nell’affrontare con decisione un pericolo, nel dire o fare cosa che importi rischio o sacrificio"
_a me viene solo in mente quello che ho provato nel lasciare (oltre ad altre milioni di emozioni meno nobili e più deprimenti), ma non era questo che provavo quando ho tradito.
Ma non era nemmeno incoscienza, perché ero ben conscia di quello che facevo e dei rischi che correvo e del male che stavo facendo e non li sottovalutavo per nulla. Ma avevo un bisogno estremo di sentire che la mia vita era ancora mia, che esistevo ancora come persona singola, anche se non me ne rendevo conto in questi termini.
Per cui non so che cosa ci voglia per tradire, non coraggio. Ci vuole molte qualità (che possono essere anche deprecabili in questo caso, quando poi rimangono qualità in altri ambiti) per non farsi "beccare", ma non so dire che caratteristica ci voglia perché una persona arrivi a farlo, per me sono state solo una serie di molle che sono scattate dentro me. 
Per i "seriali" credo sia tutto un altro discorso, probabilmente entrano in gioco le stesse emozioni che col gioco di azzardo per dire, ma anche in questi casi non è assolutamente il coraggio.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Bè se mi metto a leggere la definizione del coraggio
> "_Forza d’animo nel sopportare con serenità e rassegnazione dolori fisici o morali, nell’affrontare con decisione un pericolo, nel dire o fare cosa che importi rischio o sacrificio"
> _a me viene solo in mente quello che ho provato nel lasciare (oltre ad altre milioni di emozioni meno nobili e più deprimenti), ma non era questo che provavo quando ho tradito.
> Ma non era nemmeno incoscienza, perché ero ben conscia di quello che facevo e dei rischi che correvo e del male che stavo facendo e non li sottovalutavo per nulla. Ma avevo un bisogno estremo di sentire che la mia vita era ancora mia, che esistevo ancora come persona singola, anche se non me ne rendevo conto in questi termini.
> ...


....hai scritto delle cose bellissime.... 
devi essere una persona bellissima.. dentro e fuori...
mi hai dato leggendoti una emozione profonda... davvero...
è bello tu sia tornata qui... spero ci resterai a lungo...  
complimenti.. devi essere una donna straordinaria.... 
si vede che hai sofferto, sai..? .. ho sofferto tanto anche io... :unhappy:
è bello averti letto.. mi hai fulminato...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*Tulipmoon*

.. sai.. ho sofferto molto.. sto soffrendo anche ora... 
sono sposato, è vero... ma sono solo...
la nostra è solo apparenza.. lei mi ha tradito.. 
e io sono morto...
aspetto di tornare a vivere... non ho il coraggio, sai.... ho paura..
Ho bisogno di rinnamorarmi di nuovo...
di vedere nuovi orizzonti... camminare insieme verso il nostro paradiso...

tra noi non va più.. ma non ho il coraggio di lasciare...
devo fingere.. e soffrire..
ho paura della solitudine.....

apparenza... 
le cene con gli amici.... i natale e pasqua con i suoceri...
io sono lontano.. e soffro..
e mi fanno tagliare anche la torta...
io non la voglio tagliare.. la torta del pranzo di natale...
soffro a tagliarla..

me la fanno tagliare...
e io soffro.. e fingo... e sogno.... mentre taglio la torta....

ti sembra giusto..? ti sembra umano...?
... :unhappy:
sogno di innamorarmi ancora...
di una persona straordinaria.. come te....


----------



## MariLea (6 Aprile 2016)

e che s’ha da fa’ pe’ scopa'!



:sorriso2:


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> e che s’ha da fa’ pe’ scopa'!
> 
> 
> 
> :sorriso2:


Perfida mailea!!! 
:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perfida mailea!!!
> :rotfl:


Povero Skorpio.  Lui cerca l Amore


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E mi chiedo.. E chiedo ai separati:
> Ma quando si è andati in comune a sposarsi..
> C'eravamo noi.. O si dormiva?........
> 
> ...



Ed è proprio questo il vero problema.


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di aggiungere, per me e altri 5 miliardi di esseri umani  Trovami uno che ti dica che chi tradisce ama chi sta tradendo e ti offro una fiorentina (quella che volevi offrire tu a me).





Skorpio ha detto:


> Eccolo. Quando ci vediamo x la fiorentina... ?



Quando parlate di fiorentina parlate di me vero?  (egocentric mode ON)


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh l'amore è già tanto, ma se tradisci nemmeno c'è affetto. Non fai del male a chi vuoi bene.



Sull'affetto dissento....io volevo bene e molto. E per questo bene semmai ho cercato di limitare i danni al minimo.


----------



## MariLea (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perfida mailea!!!
> :rotfl:


ma quale perfida, io sono troppo sensibile 
gli fanno pure tagliare la torta... capisci?
il ragazzo s offre! :triste:


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ....hai scritto delle cose bellissime....
> devi essere una persona bellissima.. dentro e fuori...
> mi hai dato leggendoti una emozione profonda... davvero...
> è bello tu sia tornata qui... spero ci resterai a lungo...
> ...


wow...accipicchia ora arrossisco! Grazie comunque


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io credevo che non gli importasse di me, mon ho nemmeno preso in considerazione che potesse soffrire


Son scuse che ci si racconta. Si ha sempre un effetto sull'altra persona.


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. sai.. ho sofferto molto.. sto soffrendo anche ora...
> sono sposato, è vero... ma sono solo...
> la nostra è solo apparenza.. lei mi ha tradito..
> e io sono morto...
> ...



Vedi devi ancora affinare le tue arti però....Così hai calcato troppo la mano e la finzione è svelata....ma le donne sanno essere più sottili....dispiace che questo piccolo tarlo ti stia rodendo il cervellino


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> wow...accipicchia ora arrossisco! Grazie comunque


Prendetevi una stanza


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Prendetevi una stanza



Cuccia Napuriello....Skorpio sfotte, ma perché ancora accusa il colpo


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Povero Skorpio.  Lui cerca l Amore


Certo! Diglielo tu Betty che hai capito tutto... E lo capisci quanto soffro..


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Cuccia Napuriello....Skorpio sfotte, ma perché ancora accusa il colpo


E certo che accuso!
Sono un uomo sensibile io...
E che soffre tanto tanto...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> ma quale perfida, io sono troppo sensibile
> gli fanno pure tagliare la torta... capisci?
> il ragazzo s offre! :triste:


Anche lo spumante mi fanno bere..
Quello dolce da 1,30 alla Esselunga
Capisci?
Io non lo volevo bere, me lo fanno bere!

Non sono un uomo da consolare per una donna per dire matura e affascinante come cosi x esempio potresti essere .... Tu?....


----------



## MariLea (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche lo spumante mi fanno bere..
> Quello dolce da 1,30 alla Esselunga
> Capisci?
> Io non lo volevo bere, me lo fanno bere!
> ...


Certooooooo
ti farei affogare nel Veuve Clicquot :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche lo spumante mi fanno bere..
> Quello dolce da 1,30 alla Esselunga
> Capisci?
> Io non lo volevo bere, me lo fanno bere!
> ...


a 1,30 hai bevuto piscio raffinato, non spumante.


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a 1,30 hai bevuto piscio raffinato, non spumante.


dici che lo raffinano per 1,30€?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Ora si ride e si scherza.. E tra poco si va a letto.. A dormire o a passar una notte di follie, per chi si ama davvero.. Ma...

C'è delle donne che abboccano eccome a questa gente..
Magari anche donne o uomini iscritti su questo forum.. 

E magari ti vengono pure a far le lezioni sull'amore... 
Beh.. Buonanotte a tutti


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si.. Tanto Falcor è come Renzi.. Promette promette..   e poi...
> Organizziamoci!!!


Ti giro il link con gli orari dei treni 


Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Quando parlate di fiorentina parlate di me vero?  (egocentric mode ON)


No parlano della bistecca che mangeranno con me (egocentric mode off)


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora si ride e si scherza.. E tra poco si va a letto.. A dormire o a passar una notte di follie, per chi si ama davvero.. Ma...
> 
> C'è delle donne che abboccano eccome a questa gente..
> Magari anche donne o uomini iscritti su questo forum..
> ...


Skorpio una curiosità ma il tuo vecchio avatar era quel Mastro lindo barman?


----------



## MariLea (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a 1,30 hai bevuto piscio raffinato, non spumante.


Pure i suoceri taccagni, porello, mai 'na gioia!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Skorpio una curiosità ma il tuo vecchio avatar era quel Mastro lindo barman?


Era un coglione di giocatore
Ha perso tutti i soldi, ora fa il lavavetri ai semafori ..


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era un coglione di giocatore
> Ha perso tutti i soldi, ora fa il lavavetri ai semafori ..


Ora cartomanzia e maghi? !:up:


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> dici che lo raffinano per 1,30€?


giusto per elimibnare l'odore



MaiLea ha detto:


> Pure i suoceri taccagni, porello, mai 'na gioia!


già


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ora cartomanzia e maghi? !:up:


....ci si ricicla... ..  ma la clientela scarseggia...


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No parlano della bistecca che mangeranno con me (egocentric mode off)


Così mi ferisci....

Comunque un ritrovo in toscana sarebbe bellino....ed economicamente vantaggioso per me che ultimamente sono in modalità pezzente....altro che egocentrica


----------



## Sheva07 (7 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe scaricati la coscienza sopra il tuo partner inerme.. Perché hai bisogno del suo perdono e ti vuoi sentir pulito


E' proprio l'esatto contrario. Significa solamente assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Il fatto che una persona sia sincera, non significa che voglia per forza il perdono del proprio partner. Non è nemmeno questione di sentirsi puliti, è questione di rispetto, quello che dovrebbe essere alla base di qualsiasi rapporto. Molti però si scordano che prima d'essere amici o fidanzati, si è persone, viventi, quindi come tali il rispetto ci vuole SEMPRE. Se uno tradisce sta già mancando di rispetto al proprio partner, se mente lo fa doppiamente. 



Falcor ha detto:


> Si sheva la penso esattamente come te. E chi riesce a mollare una persona dopo aver capito che non c'è più futuro ha tutto il mio rispetto. Invece i mariti non lasciano le mogli sennò devono traslocare, fare i conti con un secondo affitto ecc ecc. Non c'è motivo per restare con qualcuno se l'amore finisce, nemmeno i figli.


Quoto :up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2016)

*Sheva*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> E' proprio l'esatto contrario. Significa solamente assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Il fatto che una persona sia sincera, non significa che voglia per forza il perdono del proprio partner. Non è nemmeno questione di sentirsi puliti, è questione di rispetto, quello che dovrebbe essere alla base di qualsiasi rapporto. Molti però si scordano che prima d'essere amici o fidanzati, si è persone, viventi, quindi come tali il rispetto ci vuole SEMPRE. Se uno tradisce sta già mancando di rispetto al proprio partner, se mente lo fa doppiamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoto :up:


Complimenti e quoto ogni cosa.Mi diverte osservare come a 24 anni,a soli 24 anni,dai una pista a tante persone sicuramente più avanti con gli anni... che si credono fenomeni perchè associano tante parole a concetti decisamente astrusi e improbabili.Complimenti davvero.:up:


----------



## danny (7 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora si ride e si scherza.. E tra poco si va a letto.. A dormire o a passar una notte di follie, per chi si ama davvero.. Ma...
> 
> C'è delle donne che abboccano eccome a questa gente..
> Magari anche donne o uomini iscritti su questo forum..
> ...


Ma anche uomini eh... buongiorno!


----------



## oro.blu (7 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Son scuse che ci si racconta. Si ha sempre un effetto sull'altra persona.


Ogni storia é diversa e tu non puoi basare la tua sula mia. Sono anni che mio marito da che non lo amo. E da quando m ha tradita lui che gli dico che ci sono affezionata e che non è l'amore che mi lega a lui. 

Se tu hai un amico al quale vuoi bene non pensi di farlo soffrire se diventi amico di un altra persona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. sai.. ho sofferto molto.. sto soffrendo anche ora...
> sono sposato, è vero... ma sono solo...
> la nostra è solo apparenza.. lei mi ha tradito..
> e io sono morto...
> ...


babba bia


----------



## Falcor (7 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No parlano della bistecca che mangeranno con me (egocentric mode off)


Ripeto, CUCINATA da te. Skorpio tu porta da bere, per me solo aranciata e succo alla pera che sono analcolico 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Comunque un ritrovo in toscana sarebbe bellino....ed economicamente vantaggioso per me che ultimamente sono in modalità pezzente....altro che egocentrica


Ecco questa è una cosa da fare. Un bel raduno fiorentino. Basta co ste cene nelle lande desolate e nebbiose della polentonia. Toscana rulez :rock:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Concedersi di vivere di nascosto qualcosa che ci attrae non è oltrepassare i propri limiti, è essere egoisti, pensare a se stessi e al proprio benessere prima di ogni altra cosa, prima di tutto. E che coraggio ci vuole a scoparsi qualcuno che ci piace e del quale magari siamo anche invaghiti? Il vero coraggio nel caso succeda di intercettare una persona con un ascendente pazzesco su di noi sarebbe quello di scegliere alla luce del sole cosa fare, tipo lasciar perdere in virtù del rischio di mettere a repentaglio la propria relazione principale oppure essere onesti col coniuge e assumersi tutte le responsabilità e le conseguenze dei propri desideri dicendoglielo. Tradire, perchè si può tradire solo qualcuno che si ama altrimenti si parlerebbe d'altro, vuol dire essere dei gran paraculo, dei gran vigliacchi. Per me. Altro che coraggiosi. Coraggioso semmai lo si diventa dopo essersi messi a nudo nelle piccolezze e pochezze più intime, nel riconoscimento delle proprie debolezze e fragilità, nell'assunzione dei propri oneri, nell'onestà ritrovata, ma per tradire tutto ci vuole fuorchè coraggio.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Da imparare a memoria. :up:
> :up::up:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Se non sai non soffri.


Sempre detto.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> E quando senti che sei davvero a rischio se non sei un imbecille o davvero non te ne frega nulla delle conseguenze eviti.


E se non eviti nonostante - da traditore - sia arrivata al tradito una missiva che lo informava del tradimento (e tu traditore sei stato informato di quella missiva) , cosa sei ?


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Aprile 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E se non eviti nonostante - da traditore - sia arrivata al tradito una missiva che lo informava del tradimento (e tu traditore sei stato informato di quella missiva) , cosa sei ?


probabilmente uno che si è preso una bella cotta.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè: per non essere imbecilli bisogna avere la sfera di cristallo in mano? Che so... prevedere addirittura che ti possano vedere, che l'amante possa "vendicarsi" col tradito, che resti una traccia di troppo da qualche parte etc. etc. etc.?
> 
> Davvero pensi che chi viene sgamato è deficiente o imbecille? Non che non ve ne siano, eh. Come ovunque, del resto.
> 
> Ma è curiosa davvero, la tua teoria


Rispondo per Heatcliff, che a mio parere ha scritto una cosa molto molto giusta.
La teoria non è curiosa manco per niente, giacchè Heat scriveva che "E quando senti che sei davvero a rischio se non sei un imbecille o davvero non te ne frega nulla delle conseguenze eviti. ", ipotizzando cioè una situazione (più comune di quello che si vorrebbe far credere) nella quale il traditore è perfettamente cosciente che il tradito non è totalmente all'oscuro delle sue gesta, è cioè nella condizione di sospettare con fondamento di essere vittima di un tradimento, e ciononostante il traditore - da perfetto imbecille - persevera nel suo comportamento. Altro che sfera di cristallo...
Per quanto riguarda invece la fattispecie 'sfiga' direi che, al netto di casi eclatanti, essere scoperti o meno è solo statistica. Più vedi, e più 'senti', il tuo amante, più è probabile essere scoperti. E' una questione statistica, e la sfiga non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> probabilmente uno che si è preso una bella cotta.


E se, una volta scoperto, giuri e spergiuri che il tradito è l'amore della tua vita cosa sei ?


----------



## Heathcliff (7 Aprile 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E se, una volta scoperto, giuri e spergiuri che il tradito è l'amore della tua vita cosa sei ?


Jim mi pare che tu voglia portarmi a dire qualcosa relativamente ad una situazione che hai vissuto.  Però l'hai vissuta tu. Dietro ogni situazione ci sono le persone ed il loro vissuto. Guarda Oro.blu. lei aveva convinzioni che ha scoperto sbagliate. Ha agito in base a quello.  Ciascuno di noi da valutazioni sull'altro soprattutto in base al nostro stato d'animo e si convince che siano giuste. Magari proseguire quando l'altro sospetta può essere il risultato della convinzione che l'altro non ci veda. Che non gli importi.  Oppure altro.  Tu che idea ti sei fatto?


----------



## oro.blu (7 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a 1,30 hai bevuto piscio raffinato, non spumante.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (7 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> E' proprio l'esatto contrario. Significa solamente assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Il fatto che una persona sia sincera, non significa che voglia per forza il perdono del proprio partner. Non è nemmeno questione di sentirsi puliti, è questione di rispetto, quello che dovrebbe essere alla base di qualsiasi rapporto. Molti però si scordano che prima d'essere amici o fidanzati, si è persone, viventi, quindi come tali il rispetto ci vuole SEMPRE. Se uno tradisce sta già mancando di rispetto al proprio partner, se mente lo fa doppiamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoto :up:





oscuro ha detto:


> Complimenti e quoto ogni cosa.Mi diverte osservare come a 24 anni,a soli 24 anni,dai una pista a tante persone sicuramente più avanti con gli anni... che si credono fenomeni perchè associano tante parole a concetti decisamente astrusi e improbabili.Complimenti davvero.:up:




Teoricamente si. Ma alle volte si passa un confine e non si sa neppure come. Vi auguro non vi succeda mai. Ero un integralista su questo. Potevo non giudicare, ma ho sempre detto che io MAI....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Rido di me stessa e della mia sicurezza.... IO MAI :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusate ma oggi mi sembra una barzelletta. e non c'è da ridere. Se non della presunzione della vecchia me.


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco questa è una cosa da fare. Un bel raduno fiorentino. Basta co ste cene nelle lande desolate e nebbiose della polentonia. Toscana rulez :rock:



Mi sa che siamo troppo in minoranza...o minorati a seconda. 

E tu non ti appropriare di lande che non ti appartengono! Nell'annuncio di casa tua era specificato "e dalla terrazza, se vi munite di un potente cannocchiale e siete dotati di 10 decimi, potete intravedere qualcosa che ricorda il profilo del Duomo".


----------



## Falcor (7 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Mi sa che siamo troppo in minoranza...o minorati a seconda.
> 
> E tu non ti appropriare di lande che non ti appartengono! Nell'annuncio di casa tua era specificato "e dalla terrazza, se vi munite di un potente cannocchiale e siete dotati di 10 decimi, potete intravedere qualcosa che ricorda il profilo del Duomo".


Minorati senza dubbio 

E per la casa che avresti da dire? Il Duomo si vede BENISSIMO  Ok abito un pò distante dal centro ma siam lì eh 

Vogliam mettere quel quartiere dormitorio dove vivi tu che come direbbe Celentano è tutto catrame e cemento?


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Minorati senza dubbio
> 
> E per la casa che avresti da dire? Il Duomo si vede BENISSIMO  Ok abito un pò distante dal centro ma siam lì eh
> 
> Vogliam mettere quel quartiere dormitorio dove vivi tu che come direbbe Celentano è tutto catrame e cemento?



Non so di cosa tu parli....è un quartiere jovane per i jovani....con una mano faccio pat pat alla cupola, e con l'altra colgo fiori e foglie di uno dei parchi bad-ass di Firenze.....peccato esistano i fiorentini. Celentano mi sa che parlava di Milano.

In realtà stiamo cercando di fare pubblicità progresso alla toscana, ma nessuno ci considera.


----------



## Falcor (7 Aprile 2016)

Si vede che preferiscono la bagnacauda e la polenta alla bistecca fiorentina 

Tranne la mia lepidotterina che non solo verrà ma la cucinerà addirittura.

E tu uizi farai la tua specialità, la schiacciatina con parmiggiano e cotto  Come la fai tu nessuno :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si vede che preferiscono la bagnacauda e la polenta alla bistecca fiorentina
> 
> Tranne la mia lepidotterina che non solo verrà ma la cucinerà addirittura.
> 
> E tu uizi farai la tua specialità, la schiacciatina con parmiggiano e cotto  Come la fai tu nessuno :mexican:


Io non cucino mai dubito che inizierò ora....e non fare tanti giri, la scommessa è scritta in chiaro quindi caccia i soldi, a prenotare il ristorante ci penso io


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Jim mi pare che tu voglia portarmi a dire qualcosa relativamente ad una situazione che hai vissuto.


Si.



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Magari proseguire quando l'altro sospetta può essere il risultato della convinzione che l'altro non ci veda. Che non gli importi.  Oppure altro.  Tu che idea ti sei fatto?


L'idea è che se uno sente puzza di bruciato - e nonostante tutto persevera - è questa :
a) può essere come scrivi, e cioè che "può essere il risultato della convinzione che l'altro non ci veda, che non gli importi", e che quindi il traditore voglia, a livello inconscio, farsi scoprire ; purtroppo però è difficilmente dimostrabile, oltre che per molti poco credibile ;
b) può essere che si sia talmente in botta, come scrivevi prima, che troncare improvvisamente risulti molto difficile ;
c) può essere che si sia talmente arroganti da sottovalutare completamente le conseguenze di una scoperta ormai prossima.


----------



## Falcor (7 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non cucino mai dubito che inizierò ora....e non fare tanti giri, la scommessa è scritta in chiaro quindi caccia i soldi, a prenotare il ristorante ci penso io


Oh ancora non abbiamo consumato il matrimonio e già vuoi i miei soldi e detti legge


----------



## Ross (7 Aprile 2016)

*Per quanto possa fottere a qualcuno*

Ritengo doverosa una precisazione, che mi sento di fare dopo aver letto che una posizione apparentemente simile alla mia sull'argomento di questo post ha generato svariati dissidi tra forumendoli.

Concetto facile, chiedo venia se non sono stato capace di chiarirmi con voi utenti:
quando dico che per tradire ci vuole coraggio penso a tutto tranne che a un'accezione positiva del termine coraggio (sbaglio sicuramente io, lo so).  
Intendo dire che ci vuole coraggio anche per fare azioni scellerate o da biasimare: roba che io (pavido?) non sono in grado di commettere perchè temo le conseguenze delle mie mosse. Dico che starei di merda a rubare i soldi a un cieco. Dico che starei di merda a tradire chi mi ha tradito. Mi ci vorrebbe 'pelo nello stomaco': tradotto per semplicità coraggio che non ho.

Da qui a dire che chi cornifica è un figo ci passa il ponte sullo stretto di Messina.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Aprile 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da imparare a memoria. :up:
> :up::up:


Tu sei troppo buono con me, Sigfrid :rotfl:



Comunque a proposito del coraggio di tradire oggi pomeriggio sono rimasta sbalordita. Ho un vicino, single di ritorno e di cui sono abbastanza amica, che si sta dando alla bella vita. Oggi ci incrociamo al cancello, lui accompagnava una donna che era appena stata da lui, c'era anche un'altra coppia inquilina; chiacchieriamo un po' poi la sua tipa sorride, saluta e se ne va. Rientrando lui mi racconta che lei è sposata, vive in un paese a pochi km da noi, ha due figli. Ecco. Manco l'accortezza di passare magari per i garage per non farsi vedere, niente, alla luce del sole come se non ci fosse un domani, come se abitassimo in Alaska e lei fosse del Sudafrica. Bhò. E' coraggio, incoscienza? Per me è scemenza, lo sdoganamento totale di ogni licenza, l'abbattimento di ogni pudore. Eccheccaz.


----------



## Falcor (8 Aprile 2016)

Oggi una mia amica, tradita di recente, ha condiviso questo su FB:

 "Perché si tradisce? Forse, per cercare un altro al di fuori dall’equilibrio familiare, o per sfuggire alla tristezza,  all’insoddisfazione, alla mancanza di gratitudine, ad emozioni che  rimandano un senso di inutilità, di poca desiderabilità, di solitudine,  di costrizione. In questo modo, non essendo liberi di esprimersi, di  sentirsi se stessi, prevale la paura, l’ansia in cui, purtroppo, si  perde anche la stima, l’amore e la dignità dell’altro.
 Il traditore è spesso privo di capacità di fondare la propria esistenza  intorno ad un proprio centro interiore e ha la compulsione a riempire i  vuoti con punti di riferimento esterni, col partner prima e, quando  questo non corrisponde più ai suoi bisogni, con altri partner, oppure  con il lavoro, con sostanze, con il gioco, con l’alcool, in una fuga  continua da sé stesso. E’ una persona che non appartiene a nulla e nulla  mai gli apparterrà totalmente, se non l’inutilità e il vuoto del suo  essere evanescente. Quindi, mentre il traditore nega e scappa, perché  non riesce a stare in ascolto di sé, il tradito pretende e attanaglia  l’altro a causa della sua insicurezza e, d’altra parte, l’amante  rincorre e sogna il mondo che non c’è. Nessuno dei tre, in definitiva, è  presente a sé stesso e nessuno è in grado di rimanere da solo, di fare i  conti con la propria incapacità di bastare a se stesso.

 Ciò che è importante imparare dalle nostre vite è la certezza di poter attraversare anche la solitudine."

(Aldo Carotenuto)


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oggi una mia amica, tradita di recente, ha condiviso questo su FB:
> 
> "Perché si tradisce? Forse, per cercare un altro al di fuori dall’equilibrio familiare, o per sfuggire alla tristezza,  all’insoddisfazione, alla mancanza di gratitudine, ad emozioni che  rimandano un senso di inutilità, di poca desiderabilità, di solitudine,  di costrizione. In questo modo, non essendo liberi di esprimersi, di  sentirsi se stessi, prevale la paura, l’ansia in cui, purtroppo, si  perde anche la stima, l’amore e la dignità dell’altro.
> Il traditore è spesso privo di capacità di fondare la propria esistenza  intorno ad un proprio centro interiore e ha la compulsione a riempire i  vuoti con punti di riferimento esterni, col partner prima e, quando  questo non corrisponde più ai suoi bisogni, con altri partner, oppure  con il lavoro, con sostanze, con il gioco, con l’alcool, in una fuga  continua da sé stesso. E’ una persona che non appartiene a nulla e nulla  mai gli apparterrà totalmente, se non l’inutilità e il vuoto del suo  essere evanescente. Quindi, mentre il traditore nega e scappa, perché  non riesce a stare in ascolto di sé, il tradito pretende e attanaglia  l’altro a causa della sua insicurezza e, d’altra parte, l’amante  rincorre e sogna il mondo che non c’è. Nessuno dei tre, in definitiva, è  presente a sé stesso e nessuno è in grado di rimanere da solo, di fare i  conti con la propria incapacità di bastare a se stesso.
> ...


Non so se sia estendibile a tutti, certo che la paura di restare soli può indurre a fare scelte che ci danneggiano.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oggi una mia amica, tradita di recente, ha condiviso questo su FB:
> 
> "Perché si tradisce? Forse, per cercare un altro al di fuori dall’equilibrio familiare, o per sfuggire alla tristezza,  all’insoddisfazione, alla mancanza di gratitudine, ad emozioni che  rimandano un senso di inutilità, di poca desiderabilità, di solitudine,  di costrizione. In questo modo, non essendo liberi di esprimersi, di  sentirsi se stessi, prevale la paura, l’ansia in cui, purtroppo, si  perde anche la stima, l’amore e la dignità dell’altro.
> Il traditore è spesso privo di capacità di fondare la propria esistenza  intorno ad un proprio centro interiore e ha la compulsione a riempire i  vuoti con punti di riferimento esterni, col partner prima e, quando  questo non corrisponde più ai suoi bisogni, con altri partner, oppure  con il lavoro, con sostanze, con il gioco, con l’alcool, in una fuga  continua da sé stesso. E’ una persona che non appartiene a nulla e nulla  mai gli apparterrà totalmente, se non l’inutilità e il vuoto del suo  essere evanescente. Quindi, mentre il traditore nega e scappa, perché  non riesce a stare in ascolto di sé, il tradito pretende e attanaglia  l’altro a causa della sua insicurezza e, d’altra parte, l’amante  rincorre e sogna il mondo che non c’è. Nessuno dei tre, in definitiva, è  presente a sé stesso e nessuno è in grado di rimanere da solo, di fare i  conti con la propria incapacità di bastare a se stesso.
> ...



...mi calza a pennello.......


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sigfrid


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (8 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so se sia estendibile a tutti, certo che la paura di restare soli può indurre a fare scelte che ci danneggiano.


E questo vale sia per chi tradisce che per chi è tradito. In sè il discorso fila ma è proprio quest'ambivalenza a renderlo impreciso.


----------



## spleen (9 Aprile 2016)

Definizione di coraggio, da internet:

_Forza d'animo connaturata, o confortata dall'altrui esempio, che  permette di affrontare, dominare, subire situazioni scabrose, difficili,  avvilenti, e anche la morte, senza rinunciare alla dimostrazione *dei  più nobili attributi della natura umana*: un c. da leone; dar prova di c.  di fronte a una disgrazia; andare con c. incontro alla morte; avere il  c. di dire la verità.
_
La primaria definizione di coraggio è questa, capisco che si possa usare l'accezione anche in maniera negativa, tipo: Hai un bel coraggio..... definendo in questo modo una imprudenza, ma non è l'uso principale.

Bisognerebbe che io capissi cosa ha a che fare il tradimento con -i più nobili attributi della natura umana- ma proprio non riesco a collegare.
Se poi per coraggio si intende l'impegno a perseguire i propri scopi a qualunque costo, beh, c'è anche tenacia, protervia, etc, che possono essere usate, come espressioni.


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> allora è come dice Ross, si fa del male volontariamente...?



Se tradisci  lo sai benissimo che stai facendo del male, poi la voglia di tradire ti fa pensare che dopotutto e' un tuo diritto farlo, che tanto non lo sapra' mai l'altro, che non durera' molto la nuova avventura, poi vedi che ti sta andando bene, e continui,  chi te lo fa fare di smettere se stai benissimo in entrambe le storie?

IO  credo  abbia ragionato così mio marito e altri qui dentro e molti traditori. Poi ci sono le eccezioni, si pentono quasi subito e confessano,  o fanno in modo di essere scoperti. Rarita'.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2016)

Il coraggio, anche nell'accezione positiva, ha molte forme. È uno stilema tipico del cinema italiano il vigliacco che comprendiamo benissimo che in condizioni estreme diventa eroico dimostrando un coraggio che non sapeva di avere. Ed è una situazione diffusa ovunque da David Bowie a Eroe per caso.
Io ho coraggio di affrontare situazioni lavorative, ma sono tremebonda di fronte alle blatte.
Resta che sentirsi coraggiosi piace moltissimo. Può pure che ci sia chi si senta coraggioso nel tradire.
Forse lo è. Dovremmo non dare automaticamente una connotazione positiva al termine. Del resto oggi consideriamo ancora coraggioso in senso positivo chi esce dalla trincea urlando  "avanti Savoia!"?

Ci sono cose che non si fanno non per etica, ma per sola paura.


----------



## spleen (10 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il coraggio, anche nell'accezione positiva, ha molte forme. *È uno stilema tipico del cinema italiano* il vigliacco che comprendiamo benissimo che in condizioni estreme diventa eroico dimostrando un coraggio che non sapeva di avere. Ed è una situazione diffusa ovunque da David Bowie a Eroe per caso.
> Io ho coraggio di affrontare situazioni lavorative, ma sono tremebonda di fronte alle blatte.
> Resta che sentirsi coraggiosi piace moltissimo. Può pure che ci sia chi si senta coraggioso nel tradire.
> Forse lo è. Dovremmo non dare automaticamente una connotazione positiva al termine. Del resto oggi consideriamo ancora coraggioso in senso positivo chi esce dalla trincea urlando  "avanti Savoia!"?
> ...


Monicelli, -La grande guerra-.


----------



## Heathcliff (10 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se tradisci  lo sai benissimo che stai facendo del male, poi la voglia di tradire ti fa pensare che dopotutto e' un tuo diritto farlo, che tanto non lo sapra' mai l'altro, che non durera' molto la nuova avventura, poi vedi che ti sta andando bene, e continui,  chi te lo fa fare di smettere se stai benissimo in entrambe le storie?
> 
> IO  credo  abbia ragionato così mio marito e altri qui dentro e molti traditori. Poi ci sono le eccezioni, si pentono quasi subito e confessano,  o fanno in modo di essere scoperti. Rarita'.


più che un tuo diritto.. lo fai e basta perché ti piace.


----------



## Ross (10 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il coraggio, anche nell'accezione positiva, ha molte forme. È uno stilema tipico del cinema italiano il vigliacco che comprendiamo benissimo che in condizioni estreme diventa eroico dimostrando un coraggio che non sapeva di avere. Ed è una situazione diffusa ovunque da David Bowie a Eroe per caso.
> Io ho coraggio di affrontare situazioni lavorative, ma sono tremebonda di fronte alle blatte.
> Resta che sentirsi coraggiosi piace moltissimo. Può pure che ci sia chi si senta coraggioso nel tradire.
> Forse lo è. Dovremmo non dare automaticamente una connotazione positiva al termine. Del resto oggi consideriamo ancora coraggioso in senso positivo chi esce dalla trincea urlando  "avanti Savoia!"?
> ...


Perfetta Brunetta. 

Quoto pienamente.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Definizione di coraggio, da internet:
> 
> _Forza d'animo connaturata, o confortata dall'altrui esempio, che  permette di affrontare, dominare, subire situazioni scabrose, difficili,  avvilenti, e anche la morte, senza rinunciare alla dimostrazione *dei  più nobili attributi della natura umana*: un c. da leone; dar prova di c.  di fronte a una disgrazia; andare con c. incontro alla morte; avere il  c. di dire la verità.
> _
> ...


Si...  Condivido.
E comprendo il tuo interrogativo.
Il punto è che la natura umana è diversa in ciascuno di noi, e peraltro fluttuante e mutevole a seconda di eventi e circostanze...

La mia natura umana ad esempio, è cambiata totalmente a un certo punto della mia vita, e io lo so.

Non riuscendo a intercettare una natura umana diversa da noi, ci può risultare difficile collegare concetti come coraggio, tenacia, egoismo.. Che per noi possono avere significato e collocazioni completamente diverse dal  prossimo, a livello pratico.

Cosi ..uno stesso identico gesto che per la tua natura umana può esser considerato nobile, per una diversa natura umana può esser considerato  vile...

Un mio gesto di amore, una natura umana non uguale alla mia lo può scambiare per una umiliante provocazione..

E potremmo sprecarci le ore di esempi..

Da qui forse.. Il tuo disorientamento...


----------

